# Any old Musketeers about ~ Part 2



## Suzie

Happy chatting and  to all

xx


----------



## holly01

HA! just hada b 1st for once in me life


----------



## glitter girl

Ya beat me to it Holly


----------



## weeza82

Oooooh get us, new thread! Typing one-handed so this is short and sweet. Livvy had her first jabs this morning and is being very clingy. She cried, I cried, it was emotional      Will be back at some point hopefully with 2 free hands! Hope everyone is keeping welll


----------



## shaz2

AWWWWWWWWWWW....use got in b4 me...lol....


----------



## shaz2

EMMA them wee embies are having a wild party of their own the nite, bit like their mum an dad...lol...xx 

girls found this picture and jus had to show use, its so lovelly and i hope it doesnt upset or offend anyone  ...


----------



## holly01

Emma


----------



## betty-77

Emma that was great news yesterday, good luck for phone call today, i'll be thinking of you   

Betty xx


----------



## glitter girl

Emma            for phone call this morning


----------



## emak

girls im just realising that i havent visited our new home yet ,so HELLO !!!
Well as yous know only one egg has fertilised ,so will be praying hard that our wee embie keeps dividing and origin will ring me tomorrow with an update.
Thats all for now folks.
E xx


----------



## yellazippy

Emma sending you buckets of thoughts and prayers for your wee embie


----------



## shaz2

praying away for your fighting wee embie, emma..


----------



## holly01

_*to Emma and DH *_


----------



## emak

Thanks babes will let you know tomorrrow what the craic is ...fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## shaz2

for use emma, im   ing away here,


----------



## shaz2

emma fingers all crossed for good news today...you so deserve it mrs..


----------



## emak

Panick over chicks ,our wee bean is hanging in there....ohhhh what a relife


----------



## glitter girl

Great news Emma,


----------



## holly01

for tomorrow emma,hope u ladies are havin a lovely nite out tonite   enjoy!

whats the craic me lovlies??
great evenin pity i cant be bothered getinout 4 a walk


----------



## betty-77

hello girls,

hope your all well  

Emma just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.  will be thinking of you

Betty xx


----------



## shaz2

hello girls,

just a wee quickie to wish emma all the very best of luck for tomorrow...xxx


----------



## holly01

*CONGRATS EMMA PUPO.....WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## shaz2

Congratulations emma and DH....PUPO.............WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## yellazippy

[fly]

I`M OFF TO THE MOBI FOR ANOTHER WEEK TOMORROW,WILL CATCH UP WITH EVERYONE WHEN I GET BACK

EMMA SENDING YOU


----------



## yellazippy

Don`t know what happened to the rest of my post  

Sticky vibes for Emma....i`m off to mobi for another week tomorrow...will catch up when i get back


----------



## emak

Thanks girls


----------



## shaz2

morning girls,

god its very quiet on here recently, wats happening? xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Shaz

Hows you any news or craic?? 

I`m just finishing up in work and heading to Donegal later today for a week, i have to say i`m really looking forward to it


----------



## emak

Ack Loopy dont be apoligising for having a life      ,please dont be over doing things you need to be looking after yourself mrs ,when are you back at school or should i not have mentioned that word .Just think at least you wont have the full school year to work ,when do you plan to go off on maternity leave?
Im bored sitting in the house ,think i will put on a dvd in a wee while day 1 and cabin fever has set in already    DH has barred me from leaving the house   feeling really quite positive about things at the moment .....long may it continue    .

So me country bumkins (u know who you are) when you coming to the big smoke for a visit   looking forward to a proper catch up.
Yella have a great time in Donegal ,hope the weather holds out for you ,its looking ok up ere at the moment.
Whats the rest of yous planning for the weekend ,im just thinking there wont be any hangovers between us all (well apart form Weeza) as some of yous are yummy mummies in waiting and the rest of us are tx ladies wishing you all loads of luck.
Emma


----------



## yellazippy

thanks Emma  yes you ladies all be takin it easy now over the weekend i`ll have a wee   for ya all

Have a good one

Yella xx


----------



## holly01

hows the nerves Emma??          

gosh its so quiet 

hows all the yummy mummies in waiting??
shaz   4gettin ure spray

everyone have a nice wend??

   8 more days woohooo an i'll be on the crazy train  

*[fly]I'M SO EXCITED AN I JUST CANT HIDE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT    [/fly]*


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,

just took me ages to type a big post for everyone and i lost the stupid thing.  having real probs with my hands at the mo so cant do it again.


here is a very short version  

thinking of you all and hope everyone is bearing up o.k

loopy i'm so chuffed about your scan today

emma hope 2ww isnt treating you too badly

hugs and babydust to all

            

           

love betty xx


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy, delighted all's well at scan     

Holly, your'e on the countdown now to get started       , Lots and lot's of    to you  

Emak, hows the dreaded   treating you?       .


Hi to Shaz, Betty, Yella, Weeza and everyone else


----------



## emak

Hi ladies how are you all doing ?
Thank you all for checking in on me ....im doing grand ,Shaz is keeping me occupied with dates at starbucks   .Got my doc to sign me off today ..post op !!
Betty jes cant believe you are nearly there now was just looking at your ticker and sure your bound to go early with twins...bet you cannt wait 
Holly YEAH thank god your starting d/r soon ...am i right in thinking you are on the jabs and not the spray my god i will be testing just after you start please god let the 3 of us that are left get BFP   
Loopy so so so so so happy everything went well with your scan      
Glitter how you pet ...still boking loads  
Weeza where are you chick ,wee O must be keeping you busy 
Yella hope you are having a grand ole time in Donegal 
Shaz the domestic goddess ....hows the baking coming on ?
Catch ye all later girls
E xx


----------



## holly01

OOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhh so quiet


----------



## glitter girl

Ack wee Holly,    , God love ya shouting away there and no one answering ya . How's things hun?


----------



## holly01

aye an so u shud be loopers     

any gos 4 me??hows the car hunting goin??the car in front is a vauxhall  

how ye hangin up emma??       

 to everyone


----------



## holly01

ye see thats what ye get 4 laughin @me when i needed a new altenator     and no harm but it happens in 3's so ye have 2 more breakages     fulla joy me is 2day eah LOL!


----------



## holly01

ack now i wasnt at that at all i was just bein good an forwarnin ye....speakin from experience over the last few weeks


----------



## emak

Hello ladies how are yous all?
Loopy bummer about the car ,espically when you are saving hard for the baba hope you get it sorted soon and cheaply.
Holly were yous boozing at your meeting last night..hmmmmmmmmm wish we could do that but dont think it would go down too well at the hospital   
Yella hope you are enjoying your hols 
Glitter have you a wee bump yet  
Betty god your soooo lucky to be "left" work ,im so jealous!!!!!
Shaz thanks for the prayer today 
Ladies Harley has finally done it ,oh god i was freaking out ,no one told me that they get stuck together quite funny really but when you are inexperienced like me in these things a bit scary  
Im feeling grand just wish i could sleep to next Thursday then test ack well the weekend is near ,we are going out for a nice lunch on sunday for DH,s mums birthday so that will be nice and Dh is off on hols next week so maybe we will manage to do something to keep our minds off whats to come iykwim...Right im off my tea is ready 
E xx


----------



## holly01

[fly]*Emma & DH & Harley
*[/fly]


----------



## emak

HOLLY
           
Im loving how you have included Harley ,i have him and his lady friend locked in the bathroom at the moment the pair of them were outside in the rain crying to get into the house ...me thinks they arent going to get jiggy today   
Hows you anyway ? Not long now


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Emma,  first of all plenty of        for you, I just know it's gonna be good news for you this time hun               .

Shaz, hope the sniffing is going well,         to you also    .

Holly, Can't keep up with you, your'e a hard woman to keep track of   , wishing you all the best tho    .

Hi to Weeza, Yella, Betty   .

And Finally, Hi to our wee Loopy , Hate it when DP abondons me to go to football . How you getting on hun? 

My nausea is easing during the day but come evening time it's a different story  , spend most of my time with my head stuck in a bucket . Iv'e also become a member of the wide awake club at night, cant sleep then wrecked during the day, hoping this passes soon as Im back to work week after next   My scan is on 27 August, not too long to wait now, just hoping and   that all is ok, feeling a bit anxious about it all .

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend


----------



## emak

Evening all
Loopy not long now til hubber gets home ,did ye get the car sorted out?
Ack Glitter how rotten for you nausea in the evenings ...must really disrupt your tv viewing     sorry couldnt help that one ,really hope it eases soon and  you can get some sleep and REALLY hope you are right about me   
Shaz hows the headache today ,did you manage to get your hair done?
Holly are you getting in your last bit of partying before tx starts...good on ye im so jealous,what i wouldnt do for a wee drink
Weeza hope you are ok and wee O 
Yella hope you werent washed away in all that rain yesterday
Betty have you all the stuff in now for the babies?
Well girls im counting down the days ,not feeling too optimistic if im honest (sorry if that sounds negative) just having a/f cramps the past few days and have hardly slept at night ,the wee thought i had about wanting to test has def gone away too scared .It was at this stage on my last tx that i started bleeding think that might be one of the reasons why im feeling so stressed ...roll on Thursday ,if i last to then      
Hope yous are all enjoying the weekend
Emma x


----------



## shaz2

emma just for you chick,  

                                                                                                                                     

yeah got me hair sorted today but still have banging headache and the prat that i married is certainly not helping!!!  ... went to bed last nite but now im dying to go to cinema, any takers


----------



## betty-77

Loopy stop putting ideas about early testing in Emma's head   

   Hi everyone, gosh everyone is busy at the mo arent they!  Loopy how you feeling, do you think its started to sink in properly yet!  nightmare about dh car, always seems to be something dosent there 

Emma, thinking away about you.  really hope this is the one for you   don't think about af cramps being related to result, i think most get these either way and it can by cyclogest that makes you feel like that as well.  try and stay positive - easier said than done i know!

Glitter sorry your still feeling so sick, when is your next scan?

Shaz try and keep drinking loads of water to help with the headaches, i'm sure you know this anyway but no other suggestions  

Yella, hope you had a good holiday.  When did you sign forms - i thought you might have been around same time as me (June ??) i got letter to start the other day.  hoping your turn will be here soon.

Holly take it your partying away - enjoy while you can    when do you start?

Hi to everyone else looking in.

Betty xx


----------



## shaz2

helloooooooo

loopy how u feeling? aww god love ye having to get dh car sorted   thats some money de have to fork out!! get it fixed and tell him its his xmas an birthday presents for next year...lol..  ..must ring that accupuncturist tomorrow. does she have set times for taking calls etc??

betty oh my god 30weeks already    where did the time go?? Thanks for tip about water trying to drink as much as i can... 

emma how you today chick? dont u let that loopy encourage you into testing early(((if you do ring me though...lol))) what you up to tonight then? chilling out?? hows harvey after his rumpy bumpy...ha ha  

Holly well is the partying over??    ...lol..fair play to you cause i wish i could have a wee drink  ..ah well...it will all be worth it...i hope!!! 

glitter hows the sickness?? have you tried eating ginger nuts and wearing them wee sea sickness band things? its a good sign of a healthy wee baba ye know! 

hello yella weeza wee olivia and anyone else looking in...xxxx


----------



## emak

Loopy just wonder ....how many days early did you test?


----------



## shaz2

AWW loopy you are letting your secrets slip now...lol...so in other words you tested really early!!...lol...   

EMMA....    ....fancy doing domething tomorrow? open invitation to everyone looking in...


----------



## shaz2

ohh loopy did u really do it so early?? i must have been the naive one then i honestly didnt test till that morning plus didnt think i could...lol     ...xx


----------



## emak

Loopy i KNOW when you tested someone has let the cat out of the bag       ,there is no chance i will test then as you have said you had twins at that stage and i def dont have AND DH wont let me   
Shaz have to colour my mums hair tomorrow ,god ye wanna see her hair half grey half dark (jes she would kill me for putting this on) maybe a starbucks late afternoon


----------



## shaz2

Yeah late afternoon is grand with me ill c if cathy fancys it also, ..xx


----------



## yellazippy

to all you lovely ladies    

Emma well done on not testing early i`m not sure i wouldn`t have caved by now 

Just had a quick read through and you all seem to be in fine fettle  

First day back in work and you`d think i`d been gone a month not a week utter bedlam so gota fly

Lets just say the hills of donegal were indeed wild and plenty wet but we had fun just the same  

Betty we signed 12th june (how sad i know exact date) for both nhs and private...was it your nhs offer??

Catch up properly later

Yella x


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> I woke to pee in the middle of the night and couldn't get back to sleep for 1and half bl00dy hours!!!


Welcome to the wide awake club Loopy, same thing happens me every night  , it's not good


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> Shaz~ VERY early, so early i thought it was just the trigger shot still in my system but it kept getting darker  Mind you I had twins at that stage so that prob explains it


SNAP, Loopy!!! I have to admit that I done the same   , Caved in and tested 7 days early  , dark line appeared immediately, I was convinced it was still trigger shot in system, now Im guessing it was because of double trouble  .

EMMA, No point in me advising you not to test early, double standards and all that   .   To you  .


----------



## emak

*WOW* Glitter girl testing 7 days early ,my god you were brave .Girls think im gonna hold out to OTD ,dont want the dream to end   that my body doesnt decide to end it for me !!!


----------



## glitter girl

emak said:


> *WOW* Glitter girl testing 7 days early ,my god you were brave


Emma, I know that sounds mad but I felt really under pressure as I was one week into my 2ww when I got a *TEXT* message from my friend ( who was aware of my situation ) to tell me she was pregnant , I was convinced my treatment hadn't worked and needed that wee glimmer of hope, even when it came up positive obviously I doubted it anyway with it being so early, so really I dont know if I done myself any favours anyway  , moral of the story, step away from the peesticks until OTD  !.


----------



## holly01

emma *who* is these ladies that are leadin u astray 

2 more sleepssssssssssssssss woooooooohooooooooooooooooooo                    

 everyone else hope u are all well xo


----------



## shaz2

Hi holly

You ok chick??     when do you start dr now missy?..xx

Ooooh its so quiet in here lately, where is everyone??


----------



## holly01

ah u know me shaza always a drama to be had     

d/r 2day all drugged up now..  have all those lovely sideeffects to  look 4ward to now  

hows u doin??whens ure next stage??must be really soon 

u busy keepin our 'newest mummy in waiting ' busy      

i see justin mc gurk is in derry 2nite u nat away 2 c him......

rite me wee chicko must hit the cot er havnt been zzz tara so i am wrecked.com   

l8rs chicko xo


----------



## shaz2

welcome to the mad house now holly...lol.
naa justin plays here every tuesday but couldnt be bothered going anywhere, i start stimms tomorrow week at long last...


----------



## yellazippy

Emma only one more sleep to go girl    

Holly & Shaz now both started      good luck girlies

Heh Loopy & Glitter hope you`re both keeping well 

Betty and Weeza howdy  

I`ve a feeling i`ve missed someone  

I`m feeling terrible had a real gurn yesterday  i was so sure our letter would arrive this month

Poor DP`s shoulder was wringing by the end of the evening poor love  he`s so good and says all the right things 

Think i`ll treat him to his fav tea tonight maybe throw in a bottle of vino  that always cheers him up  

Sorry for the winge need a coffee and a small bar of chocolate perhaps to get me going


----------



## emak

Yella whats this about a small bar of chocolate ,get a *BIG* bar in ye then you can be a roly poly like me !!! Thats a shame your golden ticket hasnt arrived its soooooo frustrating   
Loopy dont worry hun you aint talking to yourself i hear you


----------



## yellazippy

Something like this Emma mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## emak

Yella thats more like it ,thought you might like this to wash it down


----------



## yellazippy

Don`t get me started   

I`m heading to Tesco need something nice for tea might slip in some



and......................



Hope you have a restful night Emma i`ll be thinking of you


----------



## weeza82

Heehee! Too long offline and I come back to vino and copious amounts of le chocolat     As it so happens there is 2 big bottles of WKD blue in the fridge with my name on it (on offer, 2 for a fiver in the offy) and a delish bar of galaxy to de washed down by said WKD! Only fly in my ointment is possible drop-in by aunty and granny......

Anyhoo, the rain is p1ssing down so I have spent the day on an internet catch up  

So all our yummy mummies-to-be how the heck are y'all?

Emma, good luck for the morning chica      You have been fab this 2ww. Hope you are all calm and settled (as much as possible) will be thinking and praying for ya hun  

Shaz, YAY for starting stimms next week hun, good times!!!!

Holly, how's you getting on? 

Random note: the athletics is on in the background (remote control is on the other side of the room) and they are talking bout this South African woman athlete who is having to go for GENDER tests as some folk think she looks a bit blokey. Kerazy. She is quite butch looking though..........

Anyhoo.......

Loopy, yay 14 weeks!!!! Big milestone    Sucks bout the cars though, hope it gets sorted out soon.

Glitter, hope your insomnia eases up soon. I have no advice I'm afraid. I slept soundly the whole way through. Apparently it's your body  starting to adjust to getting up in the night, so your bundles might be nightowls. 

Betty, hows the twinnies? Have you measured your bump yet? I never did and wish I had. Have you much longer to mat lave?

Hey yella, what's up?

LMAO at you all testing so early!!!!! I was TERRIFIED and had to be forced to test on official test day, I didn'y want my PUPO dream to end!

Lil Miss Olivia says hello! She is a strapping 11 weeks now and starting to teeth, loads of  drool and chomping in fists    It's good to be back y'all, hopefully it won't be aslong to the next post!


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Ladies,

I've been popping in every now and again to see how you're all doing. Gosh, so many pregnancies and births since I was around  Congratulations to you all.
I'm doing OK after finishing all my treatment for breast cancer end of March. I have recently had some more reconstructive surgery and now getting back to work on a phased return. I am struggling with chemo brain ( inability to concentrate, recall information etc) which for some people is an issue for life. Generally getting on quite well but still reeling from the emotional side of things, not least of all not being able to have children.  
We had set our hearts on adoption since we can't have any more IVF/ICSI due to the risk of cancer again. I spoke to a SW this week who told me to come back in 3 years to start the process then. I am totally devastated and we have decided that we don't want to start anything at the age of 40+ We really wanted to have our family reared by then. Anyway, I've been looking into other alternatives, as I am feeling that we are running out of ideas. I've been reading about natural IVF in Create clinic in London. There are no drugs involved and they can do ICSI with the sperm, ( which we would need). I've been in touch with the clinic and they have told me that I am a suitable candidate but I'm just trying to find out as much as possible about the treatment and the clinic. Does anyone know anything about it?
Love Pink Tulip xx


----------



## betty-77

Pink Tulip, how really lovely to hear from you, i was honestly thinking of you recently and wondering how you were getting on.  i'm so glad that your tx for cancer is coming to an end and you are able to start to plan ahead for your future.  i don't know anything about natural ivf clinic but i'll have a nosy around and see what info there is.  hope all goes well for you


----------



## GemmaC

Hi PT!! Its lovely to "see" you! I have often thought about you in this past year. I am so pleased to hear you have finished treatment and well on the road to recovery. I am sure this past year has been very rough on you emotionally and physically. . 
In regards to natural IVF try this link and see if its of any help to you...hopefully you can access the link ok http://www.rollercoaster.ie/boards/mc.asp?ID=142698&G=11&forumdb=2


----------



## holly01

((((((( Emma & DH & Harley)))))))))))))))))))      
i'm sayin no more cause i'm so annoyed for u both


----------



## emak

Hi all 
Firstly i would like to thank you all for the lovely messages,texts and pm,s i have recieved it really helps.
Pink Tulip its so good to hear from you chick and that your treatment has gone well ,my heart really goes out to you and DH ,its when i see the stuff that you have been through the past year it really puts so much into perspective.I dont know a lot about create clinic but i know there is a thread on FF about it ,also a ff named quond was telling me about it earlier this year when i had my first bfn ,she had been looking into it and i think that her sis had tx there and got a bfp  maybe if she lurks now and again she might leave a post for you.I  that your dreams will become reality one day soon and that goes for all of yous espically the 3 chicks that have tx coming up Shaz,Holly and Yella come on girlies yous can do it       
Im feeling ok probably too ok if you know what i mean ,we had our nieces birthday party to attend this avo ,all the baba nieces and nephews were there ,its not the best feeling in the world to be the only couple there with no kids AND also to be the oldest and longest together  its not bl00dy fair ,i feel like screaming to god why us? but then im sure we all do at some stage in all this [email protected]
I am gonna concentrate in losing some weight and then what we do next ,dont think my mum is too keen on the idea of Turkey ,she thinks 3 weeks away from home would be hard but i have to keep all options and i dont feel that the N.I clinics are *my * best option ,good for girls that arent so close to hitting early menopause /low AMH but anyways im not gonna ramble .I want to wish you all the best of luck,the future mammies and our tx ladies yous are in my  .Bye for now.
Emma xxx


----------



## qnu

Emma
i am so gutted for you, i really thought this was your time. you are an example to us all of how to stay positive through this rollercoaster. you are just right to look at your options, i found it helped to keep me sane when our 2nd attempt ended sadly. have a good blowout to yourself and enjoy all the things that yo have denied yourself over the last wee while.
god bless
nuala


----------



## yellazippy

PT How lovely to hear from you     so glad to hear you`re feeling better after the terrible time you`ve had

I always think of you when a drag my saggy ass onto the "shedding pounds thread" you started  

Emma you blow me away with your amazing attitude and selflessness at this time sending all of us such great support thankyou so much for that  

 to all you other lovely ladies

Just to let you all know our letter of offer arrived this morning,i am still a little in shock as i thought it would be next month but we are very very excited 

My DP was off today so i got to open it with him which was amazing   sorry if i am gushing a bit i just can`t believe its here at last


----------



## holly01

wow its hot in here 2day eah  

         woww hooooooooo yella delighted 4 u both u'll soon b 'on the one road on the road to maternityyyyyy'

hows all the other wee chickens hangin in ther 2day??

well on a good note 

itsssss FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 

and as for this other hanlin Betty dont u dare be doin that wee chicken it isnt u that shud be doin that its   well u know who..........................  always a mileeeeee  where that doll's concerned


----------



## yellazippy

Not sure what i`ve missed with Betty any clues? 

Loopy yes Oct AF should be due at start of month (last month was 30th i`m normally 30 day cycle)

Thanks Holly for your good wishes


----------



## holly01

its in ure pm box


----------



## emak

Right ladies ,whats going on ? What has wee Ems missed about our Betty  TELL ME NOW     or else   cause im in the mood for a good fight  
Anyhoo Yella im sooooooooo happy for you pet ,isnt it just the best feeling when that long awaited golden ticket arrives through the letterbox ,what a/f are you starting on? sorry chick just seen your post oct a/f  
Loopy what kind of car did yous buy? Mines is in the garage as i type ,has mot tomorrow and they phoned me about an hour or so ago to say that we will need a whole new head lamp    had to replace one at xmas and cost me £120   god knows what else it will need ,i didnt need this [email protected] today ,JUST HOPING TO GOD THEY dont tell me i need a whole load of other stuff as im gonna have to start getting the savings and spending under control BIG TIME !!! This ole tx buisness doesnt come cheap as we know  
Shaz hope you are having a brill time in London  
Holly mad woman (i say that in the nicest possible way) what you up to this weekend...any partying?
Weeza good to hear from you ,hope your wee doll is keeping well.
Hows are 2 twinnie mummies keeping? Betty i bet you canny wait ,them pics on ** were AMAZING.
Glitter hun ,have you still got the ole evening sickness?
Right think thats you all,girls my poor Mum is doing my head in ,she wont accept the fact that its a bfn for me because my a/f hasnt arrived yet ,she has just phoned and AGAIN has asked me have i retested ,dear god i have already done 4 tests and if im honest really canny handle seeing another not pregnant   .I still havent shed a tear just feel very low though ,dont wanna see anyone or talk to any of my friends even ....feel like a beatch ,i just hope they can try and understand just a wee bit and cut me some slack,its so much easier to be on FF because you all understand and i feel i wont be judged for feeling so damn rubbish.Well thats enough of that ...just someone fill me in pls.
Emma


----------



## holly01

in ure inbox now to


----------



## yellazippy

Emms thanks mrs  how are you feeling

Holls i popped over and let my feelings be known!!

Betty don`t you be going anywhere _*i need you now more than ever....and you`ll only be holding me tight la la la la*_...sorry got carried away


----------



## emak

Yella well said chick 
Betty please dont leave us ,just dont visit the other threads if thats easier .


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, dont know whats going on , but Betty I hope you are ok hun? Please dont go anywhere, need you to keep me right in future .

Pink Tulip, lovely to hear from you again  , I hope things work out for you in the future, I'll say it again, Your'e one hell of a lady .

Loopy, damn cars are money, money, money  Good luck with your new(ish) car   

Emma, Stupid question, but how are you hun?  . Hope your car gets throught the MOT   .

Yella, again, Im delighted youv'e finally got your golden ticket  

Holly, hows things? Sing me a wee song , never mind that Loopyone .

Weeza, how you keeping? Wee Olivia is the cutest ever!!

Girls, don't want to skud myself but I think the ole sickness is finally starting to ease  , had a really bad day/night of it on Mon  BUT nothing since, could this be the end of the puking in sight?   . My scan is on Thursday, still a bit anxious so will be glad to get it over to put my mind at ease   .


----------



## weeza82

FFS I'm always late to the party...... what have I missed? Holly, pm me too pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeee


----------



## emak

weeza your in box is full


----------



## glitter girl

weeza82 said:


> FFS I'm always late to the party...... what have I missed?


----------



## betty-77

hi girls,
just sent a PM, sorry if i missed any of you but i'm crap at all this PM stuff and trying to find people.  give me a shout if i missed ya!


----------



## glitter girl

Betty, PM back to you


----------



## weeza82

inbox situation should be rectified


----------



## emak

weeza i tried again but its still saying inbox full


----------



## weeza82

Right, major clean out done, please try again


----------



## yellazippy

weeza82 said:


> Right, major clean out done, please try again


Weeza do you have one of those cupboards that if you open the door you have to close it again before everything falls out   

How is little Olivia doing and you of course 

Betty are you out there  

Hi to everyone else this morning i rarely post at the weekend but i`m nursing a sore head this morning as DP and i had

a bit of a blow out to celebrate getting started   

Going tee total is gona be fun but so it begins no more  for me


----------



## holly01

lovely weather  

glad to see u all survived the wend without any milees!!  

any craic?


----------



## shaz2

rite imback....wat i miss with betty theres NOTHING in my inbox!!!


----------



## shaz2

Hey girlies,

hows everyone doing? any scandal with use all??...xx


----------



## shaz2

hey loopy, hows u and baby loopy coimg along? we stayed in the marriott county hall, it was gorgeous, we just done the usual shopping etc as we seem to be there so often now between the 2 hospitals..lol..the london eye was literally next door to us so we spent most evenings up the festival peer,the weather was amazing but to warm at nites to be honest, take a wee look at this link


__
https://flic.kr/p/3842523733

LOL...XX


----------



## emak

Loving the pic shaz ,looking good hun  

Hows the rest of yous doing sorry for no personals ,will try and get a proper catch up with you all tomorrow night when not so tired.
Thinking of you all
E xx


----------



## shaz2

How simple are wee in that photo...lol...where did u say are photo was in again? which edition of in uk?

xx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Shaz welcome back from London,glad you avoided the rain 

Hope everything went ok with your tests how was St Thomas had you been with them before?

Howdy Loopy i see you`re floating about this evening 

No exciting news with me apart from telling my mum we`re starting tx she was very shocked,i think she just thought i`d moved on after all my

miscarriages and accepted "no kids" were coming my way,after a good chat she became quite excited   

I never can tell how she`s gona react but i`m glad it wasn`t in a bad way,she isn`t a big fan of "older mums" normally  

In bed on laptop as DP is watching some WW2 stuff....not for me but he loves it bless him


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhh Emma didn`t see ya there mrs hows you doing


----------



## shaz2

hi yella

glad yer mum took it all ok, they just worry bout us dont they...no, ive never been to st thomas, i normally attend st marys in london, but was grand they were really nice...xx

emak, hows you?..xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz thats it exactly and my mum worries too much,glad it all went ok....love the cute pic  

Well welcome home to    and more  its supposed to empty tonight then keep it up all

bank holiday weekend just for good measure you always know you`re home


----------



## shaz2

aww i no...i was gonna go walking tonight too...mite wait an see what its like in 10 mins or soo....xx


----------



## betty-77

hi girls,

sorry bit of a quick me post but dont want you to think i'm awol again  

havent read back over thread, sorry, hopefully i will tomorrow and do some personals.

i've spent past few days in hospital, thought twinnies were going to make an early appearance and we have been kept in and observed very closeley for couple of days.  i  have been through a rollercoaster of emotions which i cant describe at mo but have been very frightened and to be honest i still am.  good news is babies as they have been from start of this pg are just great and hospital very happy with them.  so reassuring i have to say, esp knowing i could now go to labour at any time.  i'm doing o.k  - just about got let out of hospital today - strict instructions that i am now on total bed rest    sounds o.k until the reality of it really hits you and you are at home not allowed or able to do anything but hey i will do anything to keep us all nice and safe.  carrying twins is no doubt a hard pg and for anyone in or finding themselves in this type of pg i can  only say be organised early - thankfully i have bought the main things and done my 'nesting'  would have been really stuck if i was only starting now.

i'm in my bed exhausted so gonna go try get some sleep.  hope i'll be on tomorrow for a proper catch up.

Betty xx


----------



## emak

Ohhhh Betty you poor thing      ,i know what you mean about bed rest i couldnt even manage it for one day on 2ww ,but im sure you WILL be sensible ,ohhh i bet you must have been [email protected] yourself     

Glitter now dont you be panicking    (sorry)


Hows all the rest of yous lovely girls doing?


----------



## betty-77

emak your right - glitter please dont panick!!  i didnt mean to scare anyone.  i think you always know that these things can and do happen esp in pgs with complications or twins etc.  i thought i was prepared for all these things but ist so hard to be - the reality is sure different!

forgot to say on last post that the staff in royal were really really fantastic. and i know i have not always spoke well esp at rfc but i think credit were credit is due.  from admissions to ward staff, docs, senior docs, midwives etc they were really above and beyond with me and that will make my next stay - as undoubtedly there will be more - a lot easier to bare.


----------



## shaz2

FFS just did full post for everyone and lost it...

betty thank god use are all ok, take it easy chick and ill be praying away for use all...xx   

emak pm for you chick, and a great big hug       

holly hows tx going hun? when we having a meet up?? SERIOUSLY~!!!

LOOPY how was work, was in strange been back?

glitter hows u and the twins keeping? 

big hello to weeza wee olivia and yella and anyone else looking in...xxxxxxxxxxxxxx   

well girls im just about to do first injection and totally ****ting myself...lol...

xxxx


----------



## emak

SHAZ you go girl ,you can do it


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz hope your first  went ok 

Betty what a horrible time   so glad your home and all ok try to rest as best you can...watch out for bed sores 

Hi to everyone else hope you`re all in good form 

Yella xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Just a quick post to let you know that all went went today at my 12 week scan, 2 healthy babies, we even got a wave from one of them  . So, so relieved and happy


----------



## yellazippy

Glitter great news glad the twinnies are looking good  chuffed to bits for you and DH


----------



## holly01

Goooo Awayyyyyyyyyy


Rite thats that

  shaz for ure big jag u go girl  

Glitter      aawwhhh the wee twinnies wavin at ma an pa how qute 

Emma and Loopers hows it feel bein back in the workin world       i'm off 2moro wooohooo 4 a weddin in the phishin rain   

yella whats cracin??

awwwh Betts u've been avin a terrible time   u rest up an look after ureself till them 2 wee beans arrive    

Wezza and O what is the craic in the hills??

i miss anyone

awaitin a/f in this camp.....................................an waitin............................an waitin   

thats all folks


----------



## emak

Howdy folks
Shaz well done girl im proud of you   hope yous 3 are having a lovely evening 
Holly when do you hope to start your jabs hun....bet ye canny wait 
Yella ,its all happenin for you too mrs ,im so excited for the 3 of yous and please god let the good news come in 3,s   

Glitter im sooooooo delighted for you both (sorry the *4*of yous) glad you got a wave  
Betty you make sure and take it easy or else  
Loopy ,you back at work then You must be scundered ,ack sure it wont be long til ML.
Weeza hope you are enjoying your ML shame about the weather though  have all the wee pups gone now?
No craic with moi ,just looking forward to the BH weekend....anybody doing anything nice
E xx


----------



## shaz2

hey emak we went to 21, it was yummy and good craic but we missed you   ...how u feeling?..xx

glitter thats fantastic news, so glad to hear all ok, great to get bit of good news for a wee change, take care xxx

loopy i would say it is strange going back must text u about something actually!!

holly just for you AF DANCE                                                                                 
ALL   FOR THE  ...

weeza and we o how use doing? hows the wee ladys mouth??..xx 

betty hope your ok honey, im praying away for use all..   

yella, whats happeing with you? 

well done 2nd jag and still not quite convinced im doing it rite...ah well!!

any craic ladies??..xx


----------



## shaz2

Thats great loopy happy days that all is well...xx


----------



## emak

Loopy gone save us a few of them buns 

Shaz glad last night went well ,sure we can do it again some night but just give me more notice    

THANK GOD ITS THE WEEKEND


----------



## glitter girl

Great news Loopy   , Im glad to hear it hun   . Any buns left?


----------



## holly01

- 'awkward and shy!!!!! Moi~ hardly  '   so glad baby k is thrivin chicko  

 thanxs shaz baby did the trick   i'm off to glassssgow on wed to get htis show on the rd   an get the family started  

hows the jagin goin shaza??nat long now wooooohooooo  

glitter is must be amazin tellin all ure friends an family ure fab news chicko  

emma hows u wee chicko??u dreamin of the big turks givin u a massage     the idea of 3weeks in the sun is my kinda thing  


betty hope u are hangin in ther an ure wee babies are doin well   

yella whats the craico??u holidayin this wend??

anyone off the b/h?doin anything nice?

weeza no wee photos of the little lady??

we had a wedin yday in the tullylagan (sp?) it was gorg..wrecked today so avin a duvet day   watchin bb repeat soooooooooo glad that marcus   is gone


----------



## holly01

alrity chickos whats cracin??
ye' all af 2mara suppose  
8am... 4me ah well 
af wednesday an fri 
G4GM but i am guna milk this ivf this time round  as i  its me last till we need a bro/sis  can u feel that positivity 

ack girlies we need a wee catch up either in loopers front room wit tea an buns or a nice wee hotel ............as the glorious summer is nearly over in ireland i shall be aviliable most sat's from now on    
so dates/time/venues a.s.a.p

if any af ye's have any wee suggestions to get me throu the 2ww i would appreciate it otherwise i have ure numbers an i will *TORTURE* u all


----------



## shaz2

lol...holly i 2nd that meeting...


----------



## emak

Just remember girls ....a couple of weeks notice please


----------



## holly01

well ladies the wee muskateers thread is lonely again  
hopes ye's is all doin ok  

loopers 16wks eek!!!!did ye tell ure other children about the new addition??
emma any red wine since  
shaz nat long now wooohooooo 
betty hope u are hangin in ther  
yella where are ye??
wezza hope the gang are doin well  

come on hi we need some laughs on this thread i'm bored.com  
ye no no wine....no chinese....i am a woman with withdrawl symptoms


----------



## holly01

dragon u? 
well as we are all hard workin women it is guna b tricky to arrange an see'n as u are the smarty pants i will leave it up to ure expertise to suggest a few dates ok?...aye ....rite grt thats that sorted  

sooo tired can hardly keep me lamps open er


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Pink Tulip just seen your message and it is so good to hear from you!  Hope you are well and got all the info you need on London........unfortunately I dont know any!!!!!!  

Hope to chat again soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,right lets get a date sorted ,i cant do this Saturday (have to take Harley to vet for his jabs)  but can do next .
Shaz you will be pupo soon   
Holly u too chick.....so the lack of wine is getting to you    believe me i would have loved to have been wine free at the weekend    
Loopy OMG how time has flown in for you...how are you feeling anyway?
Yella when do you start the spray?
Weeza hope you are doing well  
Betty i hope you are resting up  
Glitter r u back at work hun ,have you told them your brill news yet? Bet u and Loopy must be knackered just starting back and being pg  
Think i havent missed anyone ,hope you are all well.I havent been online too much recently just trying to chill out a bit ,this IF lark really consumes all your energy ,and im just so tired of it all ,want my life to be "normal" for a while   .Still no plans as yet ,Turkey is def looking like it ,but it scares the heck out of me ,one reason is being in  a hotel room for 3 weeks with DH ...OMG we will have each other murdered     ,like if it was gonna be the summer ,i wouldnt care as i would lie by the pool most days but its gonna be winter   HELPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## shaz2

hi girls, had my final scan this morning (7.15AM)   

Bit disappointed as most of the follys are small, they were gonna put me on tx abit longer but dr williamson said no as i had to much of a high risk of ohss and that we were to go ahead with ec on monday and just hope for the best   !! so need loads of prayers girls...              .

just a wee quick update and will be back later..hope some one will be on to chat with in here....xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, havnt been on much lately, having major problems with laptop   and am back to work which Im not happy about , but needs must and all that  

Shaz, theres still time for your follies to grow between now and monday, keep your chin up hun , Mine weren't great sizes or grades but still made it  . I will be   loads for you over the weekend              .

Hows everyone else, sorry I've lost track completely  , hope youre all well


----------



## betty-77

Loopy pm for you hunny.

Hello everyone, sorry i've not been around of late i've been struggling a bit and have spent a lot of days at my mums or at home just in bed.  Promise i am thinking and   away for all of you.

Loopy and glitter so glad your scans went well its very surreal isnt it    how have you both been feeling, any sickness.  you both seem to be doing great

Shaz i cant believe you are at this stage of tx, i feel bad i seem to have missed the whole time from you started!!  hope everything is good and i'll 
be thinking of you on Monday  

Holly were are you at, i gather you are still back and forward to glasgow with tx hope all is going well.

Emak how you been feeling, thinking of you often and hope you are feeling o.k  

Yella when do expect to get started?  i'm sure your feeling a mix of emotions after all this time.  hope you are well.

i'm just past 33 weeks now and finding it quite tough.  bed rest sounds better than it is!!  my bump is now so heavy that i can barely stand or walk without being in complete agony    a few wee concerns at the moment so i'm a little stressed out, if any spare   out there i could sure do with one or two    i'm back at hospital on monday and will be checked once or twice a week until babies are born.  i'm just hoping i can stay at home with babies in tummy for another couple of weeks   .  doctors know best though and if i have to stay in hospital then i wont argue!

Thinking of you ALL

Betty xx


----------



## shaz2

Well girls thats me DRUG FREE now at long last, no more spray or injections HOPEFULLY FOREVER!!    

Thank you for all your help advice and support over the last few months, it has been really appreciated. 

So HOLLY and LOOPY when and wheres our next meet up...   

And holly very funny today!!!...NOT!!!!   

Betty good to hear from you hun, glad to hear use are all doing ok so far, ill be   ing hard that you get staying at home a bit longer, but as u said doc's no best so just u do as yer told or else   ...  .. Its good they gonna keep close eye on use now as well, keep in touch when you can, ill be thinking of use,..xx     

emak, hows u hun? wee wine tonight eh?..xxxx  

hello to the rest of use lovelly ladies...xxx


----------



## holly01

just a wee quickie  

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((shaz an DH ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

                        

thinkin away about  ye's        

chin up mucker 'u can do it'  

hope everyone else is fine an dandy....
i think we are one down on our muskateers thou    
guna miss u wee emma pet but so so know where ure coming from  
thats why the muskateers was 1st invented as we were a sorta all in limbo an had no treatment goin on so u come on anytime wee woman an give us a wile of ure craic u hear


----------



## shaz2

hi girls,

Sorry for quick post but had terrible day, well we got 4 eggs so just hoping and praying there getting jiggy tonight, have to ring at 11am, so will be on in morning and will fill use all in. thanks for all the texts an messages....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

ps. i 2nd what holly said emak...xxx


----------



## betty-77

shaz i hope you get good news this morning, thinking about you


----------



## yellazippy

Gosh i haven`t been on in ages   everyone  

Only a quickie i`m afraid to wish Shaz & DH all the best hope today brings good news    

Emma so sorry you`re leaving but understandable you need a break please pop on now and then to let us know how you are doin.....group hug 

I`ll pop on later to hear Shaz`s news and catch up properly...love to all


----------



## shaz2

hey girlies again thanks a million for the messages an texts use are brill lot of girls, use really are..
well we got 2 fertilised and made it through the nite so fingers crossed they stay put now till et on thursday...    

love to use al..xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz will keep you both in my thoughts and


----------



## holly01

shaz thinkin away bout u both        

girls we need a wee chatroom gossip hi some af these wet evenins or else


----------



## betty-77

anyone still around?


----------



## betty-77

ah well guess i missed you's.

Shaz best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing good  

Betty xx


----------



## shaz2

aww girls im  finally PUPO.....WooooooooooHoooooooooooo

we got 1 grade A 8 cell and 1 grade A 4cell, so im more than pleased with that, heres to the dreaded 2ww, thank use all for been such a great support, use are wee stars,...   

ps loopy love the scan photo, its class...xxx

love shaz xx


----------



## holly01

awh shaz and DH soooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for ye both!woohooooooooooooooooo
pupo oooh its so excitin

loopers just love the photo of baby 'K' i think she/he has ure nose      

hows all the other lovely ladies doin?its so lonely on er now   everyones so busy but thats all good thou eah means the population shall be growing


----------



## holly01

ack suppose so doin nout else er
get the kettle on


----------



## shaz2

hey ill be in but forgot password...lol


----------



## betty-77

shaz congrats on being PUPO


----------



## yellazippy




----------



## shaz2

thanks girls, xx

couldnt get in to chat my laptop wouldnt let me open chat room, any ideas use computer wizz kids

xxx


----------



## holly01

i know what i wud do with it    
hows the headwreker goin??         
off to the moby to chilax so chat ye l8r


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Ladies what lovely   so nice i`ve decieded to head to the mobi in Donegal after work

Shaz i hope you`re feeling a little more comfortable i take it you had a bit of an ordeal with EC you poor thing   

Have a great weekend all  i`m a bit lost what stage you`re at Holly i hope all is going well hun   

Bit of news on me RFC phoned today to ask if i wanted to start this month as they have a few free slots which must be a first   

I`m not complaining though really excited cant wait to start    AF was 5th so i guess i`ll be sniffing by the end of this month


----------



## holly01

omg yella thats fab news   ye must be so excited to be gettin goin         
u are just rite to head to donegal,y dont ye stop of for a wee cuppa when ure passin me @ the moby  

i'm for e/c an e/t next week thanks for the well wishes doll
enjoy the   

loopers juest re read ure message bout bubblin us all up    

hope everyone else is hangin in ther


----------



## yellazippy

Holly if i could find ya mrs i`d surely call


----------



## holly01

needle in a haystack alrite       
have to come back tomorrow thou my dads anniverasary mass,so a wee short trip ah well be nice to get a nite away to chill.
hope to spend a few days there durin the 2ww


----------



## yellazippy

Me too just wana chill   i cant believe your EC next week where has the time gone  

I bet you`re a bag of emotions i hope to spend as much time at mobi as possible its the only place i wind down  

Have a nice weekend sending a wee   for your dad


----------



## holly01

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((shaz))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))    
hope you are feeling a wee bit better todays mrs   

are ye's all in shock i'm up so early   my DH is  

    what class weather


----------



## shaz2

thanks ladies, im home now on condition i go up wed morning for wee scan an checkup   . thank use all for your best wishes...xxxx  so anyways, wat i miss?? wats been happeing??xxx


----------



## holly01

awh glad ur home wee woman,i had a word with them on the way out 2day an toul them to release ye   

so whats the ole scoobie wiith the muskateers then eah??
its all so quiettttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## shaz2

thanks holly i was thinking u did...lol...well flights sorted?? wats the story now then?

hey use 2 when we meeting up?? whos organising it LOOPY ahemmmm...lol...xx


----------



## holly01

flights booked hotel booked = BROKE  
cant wait!
an got the niece sorted also...thank god  
hows u feelin now chicko??
any time in the next few weeks suits me for a wee catch up


----------



## shaz2

aww happy days all is sorted wit yer niece, blimey that was quick...lol were u down threatning!!!...lol. brill news for use also, im sure ur a nervous wreck now for wed, thanks for calling in de visit as well, it certainly broke the day up for me. im easy regarding meet up as well....xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz glad to hear you`re home and feeling better   

 to everyone else frais i`ve no exciting news


----------



## holly01

ladies
aye shaz actually the whole dingles went down to the poor lad  worked thou  
hows u the day mrs??whats this *day 6* in the 'shazza bellie'??
loopers omg 18 weeks     
betty hope u are still hangin in ther nat long now wooohooooo  
yella hows u? 
an what about our escapeee muskateer emma   
wezza an the wee woman hope ye's is well  

hope i didnt 4get anyone


----------



## shaz2

i was thinking that holly...lol...  well thank god she is sorted..Yip day 6here having few wee twinges and tiny tiny spotting dis morning so just hanging in there at the minute, so hows u? u all sorted for leaving very very shortly, make sure use lets us no as soon as possible how u get on, ill have the lourdes candles lit the nite for ye    drivin de belfast in morning so wouldnt be the best idea de lite a candle while driving...lol...  ..well honey all the very best for the morning,


----------



## betty-77

hi girls,

quick post to wish you all luck, holly i think your back to glasgow tomorrow - hope all goes well.  
Shaz - so pleased you are out and feeling well.  have you a scan tomorrow?  i'm sure all will be good. best of luck hun
glitter hows the twins treating you, havent seen you post in a while hope your o.k
loopy, how you chick?
yella not long now til you get started now!
hi everyone else

Betty xx


----------



## shaz2

wooooooo hoooooooooooo well done holly.............xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

thanks loopy, see ur flat to the mat in work, god love ye..xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Girls ,

First chance Ive had to get on to get caught up with you all, back to work and computer playing up badly, waiting on my own laptop to be fixed  .

Shaz, glad you are out of danger, Im sure that was a terrible experience for you hun,  that its all good from here on in for you, you have been through the mill  .

Holly, plenty of        to you     ^reiki,   hard for you hun 

Loopy, like myself Im sure youre head is done in back at school, feels like I was never away . Hope your'e keeping well 

Betty, hows u?   

Hi to Yella, Weeza, Emak    and I just know Ive forgotten someone, memory is zilch at the moment . Twins and me are doing well, sickness gone and Im starting to sleep better at night, dont want to skud myself tho .


----------



## holly01

aah glitter i just knew i'd forgotten someone in me last post    sorri  
so glad u an the wee wans are doin good   

whats the craic chickos
anyone watchin channel 5 ??farmer wants a wife    

shaza baby hows u the day??goin insane slowly i'd say   
loopers hows the inspection goin   added stress eah  
mrs weeza met ye on the rd the day chicko so...............beep beep

well as most af ye know this big chicken  had 12 wee eggs laid the day,thank u all so much for all ure good wishs an esp ure prayers,everyone is so kind an thoughtful    and if ye's have any left cud ye's say some more that they all get jiggy jiggy the nite an we get good results in the morn........ooooooooooo so nerve wreckin this baby makin eah  

thats all folks


----------



## shaz2

aww r wee hollys back with us...wooo hooooo

jus for u hols...

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((JIGGY DANCE)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## yellazippy

Holly thinking of ya mrs hope they _*DID THE WILD THING*_ for ya last night    

Sorry no personals i`m full of the cold not feeling to hot at all


----------



## shaz2

well done holly  ...xx

aww yella hope yer feeling bit better soon rest up and take care...xxx


----------



## holly01

shaz now now!

alrite chickos whats cracin??
its Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## shaz2

well girls i finally did it and got bfppppppppppp......................


----------



## shaz2

HOLLY         ill 2nd wat loopy has said, fantastic news from u this morning, loads of   and   ers coming yer way...xxxxx


----------



## emak

*SHAZ AND DH*                             
*DELIGHTED FOR YOU * 
Emma  xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

Thanks emma and loopy, just so delighted cany believe it...xxxx


----------



## emak

Well ladies how you all doing ,forgive as i will need to read back loads of pages to try and catch up with all the craic 
Holly  on being *PUPO* ,I have a good feeling about you chick      Ohhhh and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY
Loopy ,whats the craic hun ? Hope you aren't over doing things at work Mrs ,have you much of a baby bump yet? 
Betty OMG time really is marching on for you ,hows the nerves ,I'm sure yous are both soooooooo excited  
Weeza hope all your wee family are keeping well .Is Olivia getting big?
Yella how you girl? Have you started tx yet?
Anybody doing anything nice this weekend? I'm sitting here in my p.j's watching x factor ,have me west coast coolers in the fridge and dvd for later (and not to forget all the munchies) piggin out before i join slimming world this week OMG I'm massive but I'm really in the right frame of mind to get it shifted ,there just comes a point when you just know you have to do something about it 
As some of yous may know ,we finally made a decision about were we are gonna go for tx no3 .We have a consultation with The Lister in London for 5th Oct  I don't want to be starting tx until after Christmas ,but my DH has one weeks hols in Oct and will be mad busy at work Nov/DEC so we are gonna get the ball rolling ,fill out the forms and see if they require any tests etc.I got all my bloods done at my GP the other day so at least everything will be up to date .I'm feeling a bit fed up the past few weeks ,work is just a headache ,I'm feeling stressed and just generally  off !!! Sometimes i feel like not going ahead with tx3 ,its just so hard ,emotionally ,physically never mind the strain on the finances and our marriage !! This is gonna empty the money pot and thats will my folks paying for the majority of it ,god they are so generous ....thats another reason why i sometimes feel like not going ahead ,feel like i will be wasting their money if it doesn't work ,awwww sorry girls don't wanna ramble ,didn't want my "return" to be depressing ,apart from that I'm grand....looking forward to getting thin  
Emma xxx


----------



## holly01

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo chuffed shaz an DH woooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz & DH so chuffed for you bojavascript:void(0);th enjoy every minute of it    

Hi Emma so you`re going to start again soon as scary as that is hope you`ll join me as a cycle buddy  

I start sniffin 25th Sept and EC is scheduled for 27th October it seems very quick i take it i am on a short schedule 

Holly thinking of you too honey   

Loopy Betty Weeza Glitter PT  

I`m still in bed my cold has developed into a chest infection which i hope will be gone before my app on friday 

Yella


----------



## yellazippy

Holly my brain is shot to bits honey sorry i meant to wish you 

Just read your news on other thread...congrats on the fosties


----------



## holly01

thanks yella,   hope u are feeling  much better soon   and   for fri     

soooo hows our new   lady on   i'd say   

emma dont u be neglecting me now on me 2ww   i need that derry humor to get me throu it 

loopers hows u an wee 'k'??whens ur nxt scan??any purchases yetseen ur sis's pic's one brave lady  

betty how long to go now chicko??     

weeza mother duties have u busy  

glitter hows u an the 2 wee wans doin thrivin i hope  

so its day '3' in hollys oven....................................................


----------



## betty-77

hi girls,

well i've been to see midwife and consultant today and these wee babies just cant wait anymore.  booked in for a c section on Thursday.  filled with very mixed emotions!!  i'll be 36 weeks exactly though thats good for twins and i've had steroids.    

Betty xx


----------



## shaz2

aww betty 

sorry to read an run but have doc app, oh my god, i cany believe its that time already, your gonna be a mummy very very soon, im so happy for you, its come round so quick, aww i cany believe it, look after yerself now honey xxxxxxx


----------



## emak

Betty *WOW* have just seen your news OMG are u [email protected] it    ,wishing you loads of luck chick ,give me a wee text when you are fit and able (maybe Friday)  and fill me in on all the news with your babies    

Shaz how did it go at the docs?

What about the rest of ya's


----------



## 2Angels

Hi betty
Was that ur first go when it worked it's just this is my first go and looking to see if i have much hope.


----------



## shaz2

well betty how u feeling tonight mrs? excitement setting in?      

emak got on grand she sent me over to ward 4 for hcg levels to be done an was told to ring at 8 but there still not up on computer!  nerves are totally wrecked...lol.

loopy how u keeping honey?

holly hows it going on day 3 now? i hope yer resting up!! xx

glitter hows u honey? u have been very quiet? hope all is well..xx

well yella not long now chick, whens ur 1st app?

hello to everyone sorry only wee short post .xxx


----------



## shaz2

girls anyone know anything about hcg levels in here??


----------



## yellazippy

Betty 

Wishing you all the best for thursday   

Shaz how are you today any news on your HCG levels?? My 1st appointment this friday i`m soooo excited  

Holly how are you feeling hope you`re well

Hi to everyone else


----------



## glitter girl

Shaz         , Im really delighted for you hun .

Betty, wow, I cant believe you will have your little bambinos this week   , Can't wait to hear your news, I will be thinking of you .

Holly, hows it all going missus  , i'm still praying hard for you, keep us posted  .

Yellazippy, best of luck for your appointment on Friday, your'e on the road now hun  .

Loopy, hows u and wee beanie keping? Hope youre not over doing it at work? I know how stressful it can get  .

Emak, if your'e lurking hun, Im thinking of you  .

I havn't been on much lately, stressed out back at work and trying to get house in order, its been a nightmare, slowly but surely Im getting there though . Ive promised myself no more stress, its just not worth it, so calmly does it from here on in  .


----------



## holly01

OMG Betty so so soooooooooooo excited for u both for thursday u must be so excited....i;ll be thinking an   away for u dolly        

 to all the rest of the gang...tara sore throat


----------



## shaz2

hey betty good luck for tomorrow...xxx     

girls hcg back at 699...wooohoooooooo...xxx


----------



## pink tulip

Shaz,

Thats Fab news! Its looking like twins are a strong possibility for you, lucky lady  

Best Wishes,
Pink Tulip xx


----------



## shaz2

Pint Tulip thanks mrs, its actually sinking in now, just cany wait now till see wee heart beat (or 2)...lol..whens yur big day with gmtv and the magazine? XX  

Oooh betty the candles are lit for you todat honey, next time we hear from you u will be a yummy mummy..good luck honey..xx

Holly hows it going on day 6 at "Chez Hollys House", Hope yer throat is bit better today honey   loads of   ing for you honey and loads of       u going up to the talk in belfast tonight?

Loopy hows you and beanie today? is tomorrow when you gt your "life" back..lol.. 

Emak any more scandal mrs? Not long now for lister honey, when u free for catch up again?..xx

Glitter thanks for yer wee post there, really appreciate the support use girls have all given me, hows the bumps coming along?..xx

Yella well hows the chest infection? u feeling any better yet? aww i hope so honey, well 1 more sleep...woo hoooo. good luck..xx 

weeza and wee olivia a big hello and hope use are well  

well girls lots of     to everyone...xxx


----------



## holly01

AWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
SHAZ AN DH so so so so so sooooooooooooooo chuffed for u both


----------



## shaz2

Thanks holly im actually on   today at long last, your next mrs..xx


----------



## shaz2

mega congrats to betty and dh on safe arrival of baby harry and baby james...wooooo hoooooooo...xx


----------



## emak

BETTY AND DH
Congrats on the birth of your twin boys        im sooooooooooooooo happy for you both.


----------



## yellazippy

TWIN BOYS THATS BL***DY FABULOUS NEWS MEGA CONGRATS BETTY & DH


----------



## holly01

awhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Betty so xcited for ye both on ure wee bundles soooooooooooooooooo chuffed for ye's


----------



## emak

Holly babes thinking of you chick   ,hope all is well    
Shaz how you feeling ,morning,afternoon and evening sickness killing you  
Loopy whats the craic? When do you go off on mat leave?
Yella have you started the spray yet? Hope you arent getting too many side effects
Weeza if your looking in HELLO
Betty OMG your wee boys are just adoreable,soooooooooo cute the two of them sleeping beside each other
Glitter whats the craic with you ,just thinking our Betty will be able to give you loads of tips for when your twinnies arrive 
Nothing exciting happening with me at the moment (how boring my life has become) looking forward to our app at Lister next Monday ,at least then i will feel like im doing something   and im off on a weeks holidays after this week HAPPY DAYS.Chat later babes
E xx


----------



## shaz2

emma wats the craic honey, any scandal? hows harvey is the pups here yet?  
wee holly hows u today? ive been thinking away about ye     
betty ill 2nd wat emma said the boys are gorgeous, wee stunners..well done mrs.. 
glitter how u keeping? whens ur scan? im sure ur really excited now..xx
yella hope ur not finding the sniffing too bad, hopefuly your time will fly in ..xx
loopy hows things? good luck with yer scan.xx
weeza hows you and wee olivia keeping? Hows the teething going!!
hi pinktulip if your lurking about..lol..xx

Well girls im in london on wednesday so will keep use all posted in how things go. lots of love to use all..xxx


----------



## shaz2

Hey ladies hows everyone doing? 

well ladies i had scan done last nite as hospital was bit concerned that the bloods were very high at such early stage   bloods now 3831 and only seen one sac in womb so so far so good, they said my rite ovary is very enlarged and lots of large follicles still there!! im so swollen because there is bit of free fluid in stomach area so have to keep close eye on things.
well enough if the me me post just wanted to update use all in the "shaz2 house"..lol

Any one do anything good at weekend?


----------



## holly01

omg just typed a long post to everyone an lost it    

so anyways the jist was.....
my gosh shaza baby fab results eah, hope u get on grt in london baby! 
emma so excited for u both for ure apt on 5th   hope u grt great news
loopers well say no more eah as we'll av nout to discuss 2mara at eve tea yummmmmmmmmmm
glitter u busy lizzy now ure back @ the grindstone,hope ure nat overdoin it an ure lookin after them 2 wee beanies 
yella hows it goin chicko,any side effects yet  
an i'd say it'll be a wee wile b4 our bett is back online with the 2 wee lads to look after now eah...awh how gorg are they like............delicious
weeza i think baby o has ye flat to the mat  

anyways sorzz i was a wee bit awol ther 4 wee wile its what ye call the '2ww' = headwrecker  
aint holdin out much hope for good news girlies hi but sur its better settin urself up for a fall eah


----------



## yellazippy

all  

There are so many yummy mummies  and mummys to be  one big    you know who you are   

Holly how are you mrs stay     thinking about you        all is well

Shaz great you got a scan and your HCG levels are reassuring   

Emma good luck with your appointment on the 5th  

I`m doing great was a bit   for a few days from spray but fighting fit again   

Yella x


----------



## holly01

shaza we are waitin on your news............................ 

i know ure out there


----------



## shaz2

lol did u not get my text earlier??..xx


----------



## holly01

i didddddddddd but we need the full blow by blow account lol 
way to watch a dvd er an much out
catch ye l8r


----------



## emak

Holly       please god let this be your time   hard for you.
Shaz fill me in on all the craic pleaseeeeeeeeeeee 
Yella hows the sniffing going ? I hope you are able to sleep ok on it  
Loopy well hows the bump coming along?  
Weeza ,wee O must be keeping you busy 
Betty are you at home ? Dear god you must be soooooo busy (and tired)   
Well only 2 more days at work then off for a week....canny wait .Fly to London on Monday morning for our appointment ,feeling a wee bit nervous about it   if im honest not looking forward to starting again   ,it just takes so much out of me ,i just get fatter ,my bank balance slimmer and nothing at the end of it all   sorry for that dont wanna sound depressing actually im not feeling too bad ,i lost 5lbs at slimming world tonight which i was pleased with ,have loads to lose but sure its a start.My wee pup has been a VERY naughty boy the past 2 days ,yesterday he dug 2 big massive holes in the garden (again) mud everywhere ,DH was raging cause he had to "fix" all the holes he dug before and plant new grass seed it was only now it was starting to look half decent THEN today DH texted me at work to tell me that he had dug up our big massive pots out the back    god i was cracking up cause i was the one who had to clean the mess up "because he is my dog" .Any tips on what to do with him (the dog not DH)   
Chat later      E  xx


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone, quick post from me as i've just grabbed a few minutes.  sorry havent read back so havent a clue whats going on with everyone but i hope all is well and i have been thinking of you.

Well as you know i am now proudest mum in world to two most beautiful boys, James Martin (Jamie) and Harry Gerard.  i had a planned section last Thursday when boys were 36 weeks.  i got out of hospital on Monday with both babies.  Harry spent just 1 night in an incubator but i was able to have him on the ward with me beside my bed.  After that they have slept together in 1 cot and its truly the cutest most fascinating scene to watch them.  they really do reach out and comfort each other.  Little Jamie is so tiny, he is currently only 4lb 12 and very delicate but he is now feeding well and will hopefully get back to birth weight soon.  words really cannot describe how i'm feeling at the mo, crying all the time with fear, joy, happiness and prob every other emotion going!!!  i honestly do not know what i did with my time before i had them??  Dh has been an absolute rock, he is fab with babies, housework, cooking, you name it.

DH has been posting on my ********, i havent had a chance to go see what messages i have and what photos he has put up!

hope your all well and i will be back later to catch up with you all.

Loops this time last year we were starting st Gerards Novena and look at us now.  i cant wait to get back this year only this time i'll have my babies with me, truly amazing.  i'm certain i'll not do it every day as i've only left the house once and that took about 2 hrs to get ready for, but i'll go when i can and maybe even see you there.

Betty xx


----------



## emak

Betty i loved reading your post it really brought a smile to my face    
Holly how you feeling chick     looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.
Loopy im with you hun THANK CRUNCHIE ITS FRIDAY even more so as im off on a weeks holidays  
Yella hope you are doing well on the crazy drugs
Glitter where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  
Girls just to let you know that poor Shaz is in hospital again with OHSS she is in Altnagelvin this time ,everything is fine with the pregnancy thankfully ,going to visit tomorrow so will fill u in tomorrow.
Emma


----------



## glitter girl

Emak, I'm hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , Don't be on much these days, busy getting house sorted  . How you been keeping missus?

Poor Shaz, hope she is better soon 

Holly   

Loopy, how you doing hun?

Hi to Yella, Weeza , Hope your'e all well


----------



## holly01

ladies
whats the craic??

emma   2day and i hope and   this is the start of your journey to finally achieve u an G's dreams chicko   

shaz glad ure home on bedrest emmmmmm cant see this happening tbh   poor G will be run af his feet

ack the wee muskateers thread is so lonely looking  

we need a cuppa in the tearooms soon  

hope everyone is doin ok all the mummies,mummies to be and the young chicks waitin to be yummy mummies


----------



## emak

Hello Ladies ,hows it going?
Holly how did your dinner party go on Saturday night.....did ye poision anyone?   How you feeling now ,still [email protected] 
Loopy bet you are counting down the days to halloween break ,when you finishing for ML?
Shaz you better be resting in bed or else   
Yella hows the sniffing going .....have you wanted to kill anyone yet?  
Betty if your looking in (dont think you will have time) get some more pics of the boys on your ** they are so cute 
Right im gonna be sooooooooo lazy now and just cut and paste my post from ni girls to fill yous in on yesterday  
Well ladies as some of yous will know i had a consultation at the Lister in London yesterday and im well impressed with them.The clinic is fab looking but more importantly they REALLY seem to know what they are doing.We saw Dr Thum who was just lovely and more than happy to treat me even with my rubbish amh level  he showed us loads of stats and their success rates are really high.I showed him all details of past tx with rfc and origin and he commented that the dose of gonal f was quite low ....OMG that was the "high" dose at the rfc anyhow we are hoping to start on my Jan tx and instead of gonal f for stims i will be on menopur 450 a day (mega dose) and if when it comes close to e/c time and there hasnt been much action with my ovaries we can abandon that cycle ,just pay for drugs and scans and we will try a different combination of drugs for next go if needed.I felt really comfortable with him and the clinic ,so its all system go.I memtioned to him about all the waiting lists here for private tx and he was really quite shocked ......its funny how things are so different across the pond.So im all excited about it now ,going to my gp on friday to see if she would be willing to give me any of my drugs on the nhs.....hey if you dont ask you wont get ,sure all she can say is no  

Im off on holidays this week so hopefully i will be on FF a wee bit more than usual ,so tired today after yesterday was up at 4.15 and got home around 10.15 pm such a long day but sure it will be worth it   
Chat later babes    E  xx


----------



## weeza82

Hi everyone!

Thanks for not forgetting about me even though Ihave barely been online in an age! 

First up, hugest congrats Betty on your 2 beautiful boys, I hope they are  settling in well and life will never be the same again xxx

Loopy and Glitter how are you  both keeping? Loopy love the scan pic!!! Have you had the big scans yet??

Shaz, hugest congrats to you hun! London worked a treat but it sucks that you are laid up at the minute. Hope you are feeling better soon and thar babe is growing all the time xxx

Yella glad to hear the mood is lifting a bit now hun.

Emak, gosh the Lister sounds fab and you sound so positive about it all. Fingers crossed or you hun.

Hi everyone else.

Contrary to popular belief, it's not O keeping me busy, it's my pathetic t'internet connection! It keeps crashing everytime I try to reply. O is doing really well, 18 weeks now! It's flying in! She is so much crack at the mo, full of chat and laughs ar everything, her current fave song is Agadoo. She has inherited my love of awful, cheesy music lol. Hopefully the next time I post won't be so far in the future lol!


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy glad your big scan went well hun . Did you find out what your'e having?  I know they say not to ask but I dont think I will be able to resist, my scan is 20 0ct, Can't wait to see them both again  .


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy, the surprise element of it is always nice, I will probably chicken out on the day  But then again my curiosity may just get the better of me    LOL.


----------



## shaz2

loopy thats brilliant news,   im so pleased all is going well for use..xx

glitter i bet ur soo excited, id probably be like u and be dying to know what the babys are...lol

Well girls we have 2 wee sacs but could only got one heart beat, obviously today was tinged with some sadness but all in all we are still over the moon with that and totally delighted that the heart beat was there today, ive always said im not greedy and that i would be more than delighted with one.


thank use for all your texts an messages, were would we be with out use all..xxxx


----------



## emak

Loopy OMG i forget to say brill news on your scan    Where you going for dinner?


----------



## holly01

its all sooooo quiet


----------



## shaz2

u breaking in to a wee song there holly...


----------



## emak

Shaz hows the pain now?
Holly do ye like the other wee thread ,so many are going through tx or are pg ,we are the "inbetweeners"  
Loopy sorry to hear about your cousin   is she a young girl?
Weeza HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
Glitter have you much of a bump yet ,gone put a pic on your ** 
Betty i bet the boys are keeping you busy now ,i hope you are lovin every moment of being a mum 
Yella ,are u starting stims this week   
No craic here ,back to work tomorrow after a week off  arrrrrrrrrrrrr the thought of it !!
E xx


----------



## shaz2

ahhhhhhh i just done a full post an lost it     

emak yeah still sore more annoying than anything tbh... 
loopy im sorry to hear what a horrible week use and yer cousin have had, ill  away for her and for good news this week also..xx
weeza ohhh the big 30...woohoooo many happy returns...xxx
yella hello hows u honey?
holly how u keeping chick? good weekend?
betty hows u and the boys doing, u in yer element id say   
pt big hi if yer looking in mrs..xxx

hope i havent missed anyone xxx


----------



## holly01

ack loopers so so sorri pet 4got to say i was   for ure wee cousin   god love her hi,  she gets the all clear and them 6 kids spoil her rotten    

alls quiet er chicko's very busy wee week havin lunch dates,dates with god(novena incase ye's wer panickin)get me oul bap restyled.com and of course our omagh meetin (can not wait to hear all at it!)local adoption. so a sorta busy lizzy me dizzyo!!!
kinda needa head back to me work soon too suppose  

hope ye's is alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll well


----------



## emak

Holly im praying away too ,please god let it work!! What did you get done with your hair ?
Loopy aye new thread for us "inbetweenies" feel free to pop in   
Sorry girls lack of personals tonight ,feeling yuck ,rotten with an aul cold ,not sleeping at night cause im coughing all the time and my body aches .....just feeling sorry for myself


----------



## holly01

emma 'the hair' is   pure orange/copper     such a change ah well grt craic!got it striped back to basic's then coloured,kinda cool 4 nites out but nat sur me clients will appreciate it nxt week when i go bk to work   

did i read u have the swine flu      u still   away?last day 2morrow ye's goin up? i am


----------



## emak

holly01 said:


> emma 'the hair' is  pure orange/copper    such a change ah well grt craic!got it striped back to basic's then coloured,kinda cool 4 nites out but nat sur me clients will appreciate it nxt week when i go bk to work


Sounds cool mrs Holly ,naw wont be heading to novena ,housebound with the ole pig flu


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Sorry not been on much lately, I just dont seem to be able to find the time these days  .

Havn't had a chnce to read way back but been thinking of you all.

Loopy, good news for your cousin, Im sure you are all so relieved 

For all you girls doing the Novena, hope all your   are answered  .


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz  hows the pregnancy progressing? hope the sickness ain`t too bad  

Holls Hows thing with you whats this i hear about orange hair   

Emma Any news on when you hope to start again sorry to hear you have  flu its a stinker of a dose my nephews are just getting over it too 

Weeza Happy belated birthday     for Olivia

Betty bet the boys are keeping you busy double trouble as they say  

Glitter Good to hear from you hope all is well  

Loopy sorry to hear about your cousin sending     her way    good luck with the house hunting  

PT   hope you`re keeping well   

Well as for me i had my first scan today and all is looking well follies are starting to grow on both sides so     it all keeps going to plan

Take care all

Yella x


----------



## emak

Yella great news your scan went well ,when is your e/c planned for?     Oh im not planning to start tx til my jan a/f ,gives me time to shift some weight and also to try and enjoy christmas ,have had more than enough for one year 
Glitter good to hear from you ,well have you got much of a bump yet?
Loopy thats fantastic news about your cousin    
Holly get a pic on your ** of the new do  
Shaz glad all went well today hun
 to the lurkers
E xxx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

Just want you to know that I am lurking occasionally to see how you're all doing. Delighted to see that there are so many of you pregnant, and twins too  A large part of me is so jealous but life has been so busy for us lately that I often wonder where there would be room for kids. We're even having second thoughts about adopting now. it really is the case that when kids don't come along you make a different life for youselves. We are off on hols to Tenerife tomorrow and really looking forward to it. I've been busy with lots of bits & bobs with the Ulster Cancer foundation to raise awareness for br cancer which has really fulfilled me and boosted me
I had a clear MRI of my breasts last week which is a great relief and that is me off the hook for 6 months - thank god!
Wish you all well with your treatment and pregnancies, and I'll pop in now and again to see how things are going

Love PT x


----------



## glitter girl

Hi P.T,

How lovely to hear from you . Lovely to read such a positive post from you this morning . I'm delighted to hear that you have got the all clear for next six months, I wish you continued health and happiness for the future . Hope you have a lovely time on holiday, enjoy every minute of it. Please do keep in touch with us, it's always lovely to hear from you


----------



## holly01

wtf is cheryl wearin hi!


----------



## emak

Loopy Do u really think Whitney was off her face   Cheryl was better than i expected .....WTF the twins still there ,dont get that at all 

Holly u back at work this week? Hope all your wee dolls like the hair  

Shaz how u chick ,i would love to meet up for a cuppa ,but not until the flu has gone dont want u getting sick 

Yella have you e/c this week ? Good luck 

Hows all you girls doing? Keeping well i hope  ,no craic with me ,been house bound since last wednesday soooooooo bored !! Feeling a good bit better but am drained of energy and still am a bit chesty ,so still off work 
Nite nite girls  E xx


----------



## holly01

we are very bad muskateers    

nat back til thur ems    they were lookin me back tomorrow but i am busy   (nat!) actually lookin forward to gettin back now  

hows all the other wee chickens baba's an all...


----------



## emak

LoopyOne said:


> Emak~ as for you being chesty- your lucky DH  OJ


Loopy if only ,im as flat as a pancake ,cant wait til im pg then hopefully i will have big (.)(.) for the first time in my life .....big everywhere else though


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well . Had my 20 week scan today and everything went well, both babies are fine, such a relief


----------



## emak

Glitter thats excellent news ,do you know what flavour they are?


----------



## shaz2

glitter brill news, xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Sorry about the short but sweet post yesturday , forgot to say that I didn't ask what sex they are, I have to admit I had been tempted but when it came to it I didn't bother, I was already on a high being told that both of them are fine as I had been very worried , I will look forward to the surprise in March next year  

Hope all you girls are keeping well


----------



## yellazippy

Glitter so glad your scan went well and both babies are fine   

Hi to everyone  hope you`re all well 

Feeling quite ill but had final scan today with EC monday all seems ok so fingers crossed


----------



## holly01

Yella for tomorrow wee chick     

 everyone 
any craico??
long dark eveings have arrived


----------



## holly01

loopers we overlapped


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Girls,

Great to be off work this week, even though the weather sucks at the minute   , still its nice to be able to relax 

V.Quiet on here, I take it you are all hibernating now that the long dark evenings are upon us  . Hope you are all well


----------



## holly01

ladies i dunno how to copy/quote from other posts   so cud ye's take a wee nosey at me post on the inbetween treatment thread plz and give us a locka    for me wee do next sat nite!


----------



## holly01

me dont fink so    

well i'mmmm er  
just want to thank u all so much for ure feedback re my party nite   i take it ye's arnt big in2 entertain wans eah   

any gos hi? wile bored up er in the hills an wile darn coul at that   even wit the ole fire on


----------



## emak

holly01 said:


> just want to thank u all so much for ure feedback re my party nite  i take it ye's arnt big in2 entertain wans eah


       ye never change do you  well how did it go ,get some pics on **
Loopy    god love ya ,im getting flu jab in work on Thursday and will possibly get the swine flu jab in dec ,im gonna get it all sorted before i get pg in feb   
Yella im guessing your on  hope your keeping sane 
Hows all you mummies to be getting on and not to forget our busy yummy mummies 
No craic ere ,im being very boring!!!


----------



## emak

Loopy you skiving off work again     hope your feeling better


----------



## yellazippy

to all

Holly bird hows you   you`ll be gettin ready for FET in january which won`t be long coming round    

Emma hope you`re feeling better now hows things??

Loopy i don`t envy you 12 hours of   i hope its not every day   

Glitter Weeza PT Betty hope you are all keeping well

No news with me just 1 week into my 2ww with very little happening... i keep waiting for a sign...a shooting star would be good   

Take care all hugs & stuff

Yella x


----------



## shaz2

hey girlies,

well wats the craic? we all seem to be very quiet recently..  chat nite in order me thinks!

xx


----------



## holly01

Howdy dudies whats cracin hi??
we are bad muskateers an the winter evenins are er an all oh the nites fun we used to av on er eah 
  them wer the days    

yella hows the  goin chicko?   good to see u are chilaxin doll

rite hows all the yummy mummies doin? busy lizzy i'd say ack its great to see 

an what about the mummies to be still pukin    away etc etc oh yes baby i love to hear it   they say its a gud sign  whoever 'they' are 

and what is thee craic with emmm is it just u an me Emma that is awaiting to be graced with the gift of godwell sur if thats the case sur it'll nat be long now till 2010    and oh baby we will be joinin these other YM's!!      

well chickos had me wee pamper nite last nite an wow was it a sucess......of course it was  ack emma sur i cant even get me photos on ** as cant get me lead to work  
an the hair has gone REDER/ORANGER an i luvvvvvv it  truly reflects me MAD!!!

u avin bother wit talk talk em's 
so whats the scoobie then re:xmas??dare i say that word yet??


----------



## holly01

ohh 4got loopers ur 4 the   jag well u'll be fair complainin that eve   wile sore 4 locka days but u'll be grand ur a big girl now  
be careful thou i've heard lots of different side effects from the girls who have had it......


omg ghostbusters!!!!!!!say no more eah!!!!!


----------



## holly01

jedwarddddddddddddd get back to dublin lads!!!!!

welll loopers we av a dishwasher this 6 years an wud u believe we av only used it as many times an its broke too even thou we paid £50 to have it fixed ther   

was just chatin ther to k about the S/Babas an wer nat sur when we will go ahead prob lookin more like feb/march what with loads big bills that fall round dec/jan time so no point putin ourselfs under  added pressure  

whens ur next scan me wee chick?did u hit the shops today 4 some maternity style   u shud be milkin it dolly  

oh here goes..........................out out outtttttttttttttttttttttttttt

ack 4 gods sake


----------



## holly01

Hellllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo












Nah no one about  








maybe l8r


----------



## holly01

AAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
just posted a wee page there an lost it

the jist was

well loopers hows me wee 'buddiechild' (ye like) cummin along?
av ye the nursery all sorted?
ye need a hand?no bother if u'v e the vino!!an sur ye can drive me home  
did that pram ever make it to the till yet wit granma's dosh  

well craic wit me is...................
work then make dinner then bk 2 wrk then sleep an do it all over again til fri cums around then its partyyyyyyyyyyyyyy time which i love!out every wend now til after xmas an i am lovin it   

me wee wheels just went through the mot thank f!eckkkkkk   so another years cruizin!!

whats this benjamins of boston joint like then??  is it e.x.p.e.n.s.i.v.e??
nat for us 5/8's in the country

spill all doll


----------



## holly01

naw we're 4 mambo jax in n.t.s sat nite
just heard wans ona bout it an was guna try 4 me bday   but on 2nd thoughts gables mit just do     need the wee funds 4 me wee snowbabies  

omg didnt realise celebrity was on.........................
c ya in a bit


----------



## glitter girl

Hi to all the Musketeers   , Hope you are all keeping well


----------



## betty-77

Hello girls, long time no chat    Being a mum of twins is keeping me very busy as you can imagine.

i havent even been lurking so havent a clue what your all at but i have been thinking of you all and hope everyone is well.

Boys are doing great, Jamie was sick for a while but he is bouncing back now thank goodness.  they are 8 weeks old!! cant believe it.

chat soon

Betty xx


----------



## weeza82

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Anybody still here? It's just lil ole me, I have finally found a place with decent enough wifi reception to post a reply YAY!!!!

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Congrats on the 2 beautiful baby boys Betty, bet you are looking forward to the first Christmas, ( I am but the less said about my maniacal obsession with Olivias first Christmas, the better lol! )

Glitter and Loopy, O.M.G. I cannot believe how far along you both are now, it's unreal!!! It's just flying in although when I think about it, you got your BFP Loops when Olivia was not even a fortnight old! 

Holls, hope the hills are keeping you well and that you aren't getting blown away up there. 

Shaz I can't believe how far you are either, brilliant! 

Ems and yella how the hell are you both? 

I maybe horrendously out of the loop, but is there any plans for a wee get-together and chin wag? It's been a while and I would love a good catch up with you all   

Livs is doing really well, she was 6 months there on Monday   and is so grown up. There are 2 big sharp teeth at the bottom and another 2 top ones starting to cut, she is sitting up by herself and eating solids all round her  All's good  

"Snow is falling, all around us, children playing, having fun......."

(random Christmas song lyric  )


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Loopyone

It's quite scary how Christmas creeps up at you!  I haven't got a thing yet!   I'm hoping to get it all done on Monday...maybe a little optomistic about that one!   

Hi everyone else!  I haven't had a chance to read back so apologies for lack of personals, I hope to get to know you all soon! But sending you big bunny hugs to you all!  

Have a good weekend!

Bunny xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Loopy... your inbox is full hunny


----------



## holly01




----------



## yellazippy

Holls is it your Happy Birthday


----------



## holly01

It is indeed my Happy Birthday Yella       Thanks  
another year under the belt eah   



Hows all the very quiet muskateers      
its very lonely on er now  
nat even one cyper xmas party this year.....i feel like billy no mates i tell ye  
ah well if anyone wants a slice of me birthday cake i shall hang around chat l8r sur


----------



## glitter girl

Holly,          , Ye tried to keep that one quiet missus .  Save us a wee slice of your cake, I'll have it with a wee cuppa later


----------



## Bunny-kins

*YELLA!*

Hope you have a good day!  I'll have a piece of your B'day cake if there's any going spare!  

Bunny xx


----------



## holly01

imagine this time nxt week it will be nearly over......................tg!!!
well ye know our plans   so cant help ye ther n as 4 presies ye also know the score ther!!




so i'm no gud to ye an i doubt the rest af the muskateers have abondened us    (wudnt blame them eah!)

so is ur ma n da cookin 4 u's 2 an half   i suppose??


----------



## shaz2

Hello girlies, 

Use all sorted for crimbo then? Im cooking at home this year so god help us lol..dont plan to do very much this year to be honest bar chilling out! As for pressies not sure on that score either, be last minute job i recon lol...hows everyone? xxxxxxxx


----------



## holly01

ooh Loopers ur chrimbo hols ye lucky duckie!
an just imagine when ye head back in the new year it'll soooooon b time to meet ure little baba.. 
oooh i'm so xcited about bein a brand new auntie.........girl/boy/girl/boy ooooh i'm sooo xcited!


----------



## shaz2

hey loopy i noticed that, wonder whats wrong with it!    im 18 weeks now xxx


----------



## emak

Hi girls just popping in to wish you all a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS    
I hope you all have a great time over the festive season eat ,drink and be merry (well thats what im planning ) Will catch up with you all properly very very soon .
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

MERRY CHRISTMAS GIRLS XXXXXXX


----------



## holly01

its all soo quietttt.......................


whooopeee its all over 4 another year....

so girlies whats the scoobie??did the big man get ye's anything wild or xcitin??damn the hate my end!didnt want anything ye see.....only the obvious so  roll on 2010 eah to we get this show on the road 

omg omg omg loopers u do realise u are on the countdown shortly    i'm so xcited...

i'm sick an tired lookin at this [email protected]@dy snowwwwwwwwwwwwwww,great craic in the beginin but like come onnnnn


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Holls 

Hows you are you  are you looking forward to getting started again  

I`m burnt out bird  i thought xmas was supposed to be relaxin i dun nowt but run from one house to another for the last week...

i`m ready for a holiday i can tell you 

So thankfully my long suffering DP  has organised us a weekend in Galgorm in a few weeks it`ll be nice to relax before our next cycle starts

Had our review today so have to wait for our letter of offer to arrive for Jan/Feb AF and the price tag was better than i thought at under £3000 incl drugs

Hope everyone is well and had a super Xmas especially all you new mums i bet it was a special time


----------



## shaz2

LOOPY  ive tried to fix ticker dont no whats up! Im so sorry to hear about yer sister as u said words cant help at this time, god love her and what a horrible time for it to happen also, and as for that poor wee man its just soo sad  .


----------



## shaz2

A very happy new year to everyone an i truly hope 2010 brings all your dreams true.  have a good one xxx


----------



## g&amp;t

happy new year everyone,slightly very tipsy.sorry.........I'm sure you all don't want to be posting on the site,but sadly without it id be alone,this is the only part of my life i have no control.I'm a bit Mrs bucket,everything where it should be.This i cant sort.but ya know,we're fine....and happy and have are sparkle still.20yrs and still in love..truly! not all booze talk.i could cry from sadness every second of every day...but i could smile as much.
my dad told me when DH and i got our first home,,,,you cant have everything at once.i though I'll show you old man! he was right.but I'm not giving up.the ovaries are still attached.I'm happy to work till they fall off..lol I'll prob wake up tom and delete this but the lucky few please only take from it that we and our men and the here and now are what matters life is so short.remember.we all fell in love with our men..we wanted to give them children..its taking a bit of time but one day we will be families.what ever way it comes..thanks for everything girls.you were there,even when you didn't knowxo
CAN YOU FEEL THE HANGOVER?


----------



## holly01

Afternnon Mrs Bucket,   hope the hangovers nat too bad   lol
i can identifty with ure post chick an i truly feel ure pain and we are all here for u so post away....

well anyone ring in the new year any way spectacular??
or is it just me an g&t that was on the devils poison??oh aye Emms was also... 
well we had a quiet wan went to me sis's for a party..............zzzzzz wasnt the biggest rave ever but suppose i am glad of that today in fairness   

so here it is then 2010 and it has a lot to live up to, i am rearing to go and see what it has in store for us................................all good hopefully


----------



## g&amp;t

Jesus im never drinking again...its taken till now to walk straight..im rubbish at drinking...but i do try.Sorry.im skundered to death.I wish you all a sober happy new year with many bumps and  lots of mornin sickness...xo


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!*

I've been away all Christmas and New year so haven't had the chance to read back so apologies for lack of personals  Just wanted to wish you all a Happy 2010 and hope that everyone has all their wishes come true!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Happy new year to you all


----------



## holly01

Howdy Dudies lovely ladies!
Happpppppppy neeeewwwwwwwww Yeeaaarrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yeahhh i am so xcited its here* 20'10 *  its guna be a gud wan i can feel it in me water 

sooo then imagine 3 of the musakeers are guna be yummy mummies in the coming weeks!/months 0.M.G well xcited i am 
and of course the remaining 3 wee chickadees shall be goin to the ball!! 
we *will* be pg by the time this years out   
get me the positivity is hanging outta me lol!! (see how may months that will last eah...  )

so any scoobie 4me??yes we are still snow/and ice covered up er in the hills and to add to that lovely delightful experience we are now on day 4 of havin no water....well tbh we have water @ an outside tap but well thats nat really pratical for avin a shower like wile its -3/4/5/6   

please come and talk to me...............its really really lonely up er.....


----------



## glitter girl

Ack Holly, ya poor wee crater ye, stuck up there on yer lonesome,  , dis weather is shocking  .

I'm loving your positive attitude doll , thats exactly the way to be thinking


----------



## emak

Howdy girls ,hope yous are all well just popping in to say hi .
No real news with moi just started a/f today and the pill for a few weeks in preparation for tx,not looking forward to it all just wanna get it over with tbh ,dont seem to have all the positivity that our wee Holls has ,think i need a kick up the a$$    
Anyways i hope all our mummies to be are keeping well and i will try and be about a bit more.
Laters girls  Ems


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi everyone

been nearly a year since i was last on here, not sure if anyone would remember me or not. Last year I had a miscarriage after treatment and now on waiting list again for private treatment in rfc hopefully round June I will be getting my treatment. Feeling bit down as my sister just told me yesterday she is preg.
Any hows hope this year is my year to fall preg!
good luck to everyone too


----------



## emak

Hi Angie ,i remember u for sure ....sorry to hear your feeling so down at the moment ,pg announcements nearly always make me feel low too   as you have said   2010 will be YOUR year for making an announcement too    .
Whats the rest of you all at ....think the ole musketeers thread has lost its way the past few months ,i really dont know what is happening with you all.
Holly when u back over to Glasgow to use your snow babies?
Loopy when you due hun ? Im sure it canny be too far off?
Glitter you too chic whens the twins due?
Betty and Weeza im sure yous are both bust  gals with your babes (weeza are u back at work soon)
Shaz dont need to ask about u ,know all your craic   
Well im off to London next sunday ,we have a pill scan and planning app at the lister on Monday ,started the pill about 10 days ago ,looking forward to getting stuck into all my jabs and sprays etc NOT !!! Will keep yous posted on how it goes ,please god let this year be the year that all the ole musketeers finally become mummies.    
Emma xx


----------



## holly01

.......where is all me ole muckers gone2i wud so lovvvvvveee a wee cuppa an chinwag!   

Emma good 2 see ure back on the rollercoaster  

Loopers woohooo little pg lady!lyin up ther on ure maternity leave ye lucky girl  

Howdy to all the other lovelies!

No craic up er in the hills ladies just workin away n tryin to save for our FET which we hope will be around april/may time


----------



## weeza82

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

I'm still here, still lurking    Not much crack here, back to work in 3 weeks     but heyho, needs must. Olivia is nearly 8 months old and is like a piranha with  sharp teeth, but mighty crack  

Holly, how was it up in the Alps? Did your place turn into a ski in/out chalet? Seriously though, it must have sucked so much, it was bad enough at my mums. Ooooh , FET won't be long flying in!!! How do you get into chat and I might join ya!

Emma, yay for the Lister (muted yay for the sprays and jabs!) Do you find much of a difference between RFC and Lister? 

Shaz, how you keeping sweets?> Seen on ** that you picked a pram, what was it? (Sorry I'm a pram freak!)

Loops, am I right in thinking you are off work now? HAVE to get a chinwag in before you pop and I return to the grindstone! What  pram did you get? Oooh, did you go on the hospital tour yet? My bro and SIL were on it in Jan, I was trying to describe you and P!!!!

Yella, what's the crack? Where are you with everything?

Angie, I mind you too hun. So sorry to hear you are feeling down     there's little anyone can say but you know we all understand   

Betty, how is your brood keeping? Hope everything is going well  

Glitter, how much longer have you to go 

Quick question for the RFC girls...... My initial appt for my NHS go is coming up, 3rd time lucky! The first time I had it was Aug 2008 and Dr Traub heard the words "D/r'ing with Origin starting this weekend" and all but kicked me out of the clinic! Second time was May 2009, 2 weeks before Olivia was born. Now the 3rd attempt is in Feb. What happens at this appt?  I wonder will we have to go through the tests all over again   the thought of all the tests again is not particularly appealing!


----------



## holly01

ladies how are we all this foggy mornin/actually its afternoon i see  ....duvet day er!   well i say foggy but sur no doubt the suns shinnin elsewhere  

Emma   for ure apt chickadee so so so excited for u hon and dont forget we are all here anytime for a wee chat an moral support just like u have always been there for us wile we were on the crazy trains numerous times    cause ure a wee star like that   

Awh jes Loopers nat long now hen eah!so xcited for u to meet wee baba K    

Glitter   u must also b counting down to meeting ure wee bundles,how are u doin?scundered yet?an just want to have them home with u i bet   

Yella where are u??u get that plaster of yet chick?any craic 4 us  

Betty the photos of the lads are just gorg the wee dotes aawwwwwwh u cud eat them 

weeza can u believe u are headin bk to wrk soon   where does the time go eah,hopefully ure nhs go wont b long comin round an u'l be havin a wee bro/sis for wee O  

Shaza baby wooohoooo times slidin round ritly for u too hon eah,whens ure ODD?how have ye been feelin?ure keepin v quiet on er i tell ye...we miss ure banter   plz come bk an tell all the scandal,have ye ure nursery all readyspill the beans......

hope i havnt forgotten newan...nat intentional  

No scoobie in the hills at all hi just all wrk an nat much play tbh,DH hasnt been wrkin since Nov so ye can just imagine eah   

so savin the £'s for our trip to collect our wee snowbabies and take them home where they belong!rite here in the hills with us


----------



## shaz2

Loopy OMG... cani believe u have less than 2 weeks 2 go  , how amazing and exciting, glad yer enjoying mat leave but u are supposed to be taking it easy chick!!!

Holly i 2nd what loopy said it certainly wont be long till yer wee snow babies are back safe and sound where they belong  , i know how u feel regarding the no work front, dh has been the same, its awful!!

Emak well what can i say honey u no im so excited for use starting and also praying away for use, good luck tomorrow honey, and ring me...xx 

glittergirl, not long now for use eithe mrs, have use most stuff in for twinnies?? how u feeling?.. 

betty i also love nosying at the boys photos they r soo cute, hope yer having loads of fun with them..xx

yella hows u honey?? whats happening with you, its been so long from i posted i get lost where everyone is at. im awful i know  

weeza and wee o cant believe its time for you to go back to work already, time has seriouslt flown in. Are you going back full time?? hows wee olivia doing? xx

Well girls nothing new with me, 23 weeks now and all going well, started buying in now but still quite nervous about getting too much in yet! 

Hows everyone gotten over xmas? 

xxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

Weeza  i think the tests are repeated if last set was done over 12months ago, well thats the way it worked for us anyway, all are tests where repeated but i do no a couple who didnt get sa re-done!! so things may have changed, sorry couldnt be more specific on it..xxx


----------



## betty-77

everyone,

How are you all??  Loopy cant believe you have only a couple of weeks to go!  Glitter you must be due soon as well?  how you both feeling?  are you all organised?  Life will never be the same again so anything you gotta do for yourselves you better do now    

Holly any idea when you will be for FET??  Emak how did you get on?  Holly couldnt have put better how supportive you have always been for everyone and i know we don't all post on here just so much these days but i know i'm always lurking when i get the chance and always here for you and the rest of you girls of course    

Yella how are you chick?  were are you at with tx, are you starting soon?

Weeza, time really does fly on mat leave, cant believe you are due back already.  who is minding wee o for you?  are you going back full or part time.  My head is in a pickle about how the heck i'm gonna go back to work, it all comes down to money at the end of the day  .........unfortunatley!!!!  i'm not very good at working out what entitlements etc i would get for full and part time work so think i'll have to go see someone who could help with that kind of thing.. if such a person exists of course 

         

Betty xx


----------



## norma30

hello betty77 was just reading your wee post, if you log onto www.entitledto.co.uk, you cant work it out for full time and part time it will tell you everything you are entitled to its a fantastic site and not linked to any govt dept, failing that citizens advice are very good to but you have to make an appt to see them

hope this helps     

norma

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## glitter girl

Awh thanx Loopy   .

D.P just had a boquet flowers delivered to house, wrote on card from the twins, crying my eyes out (again ) I'm like tiny tears these days, lol .


----------



## shaz2

Happy birthday glitter, aww how sweet of yer dp, have a brill day honey............xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Happy Birthday Glitter!! How lovely to get flowers form your twinnies...I'd be in tears too!  

Have a good evening!


----------



## emak

Glitter girl not long for you now babe 
Loopys hey im thinking you arent too far behind her 
Holly and Shaz well ladies are we up for a night in Belfast ??
Weeza hope you are well and wee O is being a good girl for mummy
Betty ,god i loved the pics of the wee boys on ** soooooo cute  thanks for your lovely words
Well ladies as yous may or may not know im offically d/r dear god i forgot how much i hated the spray first time round all i can say is thank god its for no where near as long as the rfc ,the wee nurse at the lister said that the max they will have anyone on it before stims is a week ,she was soooo shocked when i told her how long some of you poor gals were on it for last summer BUT im just thinking ye all got pg  So i start jabs next Tuesday for 12 days ,booked in for first scan on 8th feb at rfc ,will possibly try and have the 2nd one there too instead of flying to london.
Hope ye are all well and look forward to hear what flavour all these new arrivals are going to be


----------



## emak

Awww Loops you are sooooo right ,im on 450 menopur per day the max dose with Lister and the doc said that if the response is poor we can abandon this cycle and try a different combination of meds.TBH im not expecting a massive count of eggs ....i would be happy with *4* anybody else would be gutted with that but i want to have 2 embies for once   .............please god let this be it for us ,i wont know how to handle things if it doesnt ,sooooo many babies on the way spring/summer time think i will need to go into hibernation lol


----------



## emak

OMG Loopy just seen your ticker....u must be soooooo excited


----------



## holly01

For tonite Emma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

Best of luck for 2 nite emma, keep positive..xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Emma   hun, thinking of you


----------



## shaz2

hey loopy thanks for message on other board about that shop, mite try get run up. 
Well got first steroid injection today an next one tomorrow my ass was sore lol.

Hows everyone??

xxx


----------



## glitter girl

shaz2 said:


> Well got first steroid injection today an next one tomorrow my ass was sore lol.


Shaz, sorry but I'm  , I got them too when in hospital few weeks back, they are no joke  .


----------



## shaz2

GG my ass was stinking an felt while heavy (heavier than ususal)...lol, round 2 tomorrow


----------



## glitter girl

LOL Shaz, bet you cant wait . Oh the joys, eh


----------



## emak

Thanks ladies for all the best wishes it really means a lot espically when you all have so much going on at the moment ...away to bed will try and catch up properly on Thursday (have a dinner date tomorrow )


----------



## betty-77

emak hope jabs going o.k       

shaz  steroid injections are really sore      

loopy good luck at your appt today


----------



## emak

Hey girls hope yous are all well ,my jabbing is going grand thanks for asking 

Holly


----------



## holly01

Oooooh tomorrows D day for our fellow Muskateer  
               

I predict a Boy - 7lbs 3.....................


----------



## betty-77

loopyone massive                  

best of luck for tomorrow, i will be thinking of you.  

cant wait to hear your news

love betty xx


----------



## emak

Loopy GOOD LUCK Mrs will be thinking of you     
I also predict a BOY 7lbs 6ozs
Hello to the rest of yous hope all is well


----------



## glitter girl

Can't believe you will be a mum by tomorrow Loopy , wishing you the very best  , God, now I'm getting nervous  . 

I'm going with a   for you too, weighing in at 8lbs     .


----------



## shaz2

Ooooh loopy mega      and best of luck for tomorrow, how exciting.

I predict a little   around 6lb 10.  

good luck honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## holly01

Congrats Loopers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Whoooooooopeeeeeeeeeeeeee a new addition to the Muskateers                                                   

(Cant believe i am an auntie again lol!!)


----------



## betty-77

Well done Loopy, so chuffed for you and dh


----------



## emak

Loopy and DH delighted for you both


----------



## betty-77

Emak


----------



## glitter girl

shaz2 said:


> Ooooh loopy mega     and best of luck for tomorrow, how exciting.
> 
> I predict a little  around 6lb 10.


Shaz, You weren't too far off the mark  .

Loopy and D.H         , SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH


----------



## yellazippy

Loopy and DH many congrats on the birth of your daughter


----------



## holly01

Emma just wanted to let u know i am thinkin of u both     
was sayin to DH earlier isnt it so weird how one text can have such fantastic news and another such sad sad    news, definatly a cruel world we live in and the question always comes to mind 'why'
i hope u and DH get good news on fri and ure MIL gets her treatment a.s.a.p     always here if u need us wee pet


----------



## Sparty

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter, Loopy and DH,


----------



## norma30

congratulationd Loopy and dh                        


norma30


----------



## Bunny-kins

Loopy










Sooo happy for you both!

Bunny xxx


----------



## holly01

Quickie from me  

    tomorrow Emma pet


----------



## betty-77

Hi Emma,  thinking about you today and really hope things are looking better.


----------



## shaz2

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## shaz2

hey girls

Just quick note to let use all know that emak got 3 wee eggies this morning at ec so keep the   ers going for her that they are getting jiggy as we speak. xx           


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## holly01

Congrats Glitter on ure two wee bundles!!!!!


----------



## norma30

congratulations to glitter and dp on ur 2 wee bundles

norma30


----------



## yellazippy

Glitter congrats to you both on the birth of your girls


----------



## shaz2

congratulations glitter and dh on birth of yer 2 wee girls.....wooooooooo hooooooooooooo


----------



## emak

OMG Glitter and DP MASSIVE congrats on your two wee girls 
                      
Emma xx


----------



## betty-77

Glitter double congrats on  your baby girls


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

just to let you all know that I was over to visit glittergirl and the glitterbabies. OMG what beautiful babies they are absolutely gorgeous they weighed 5.5lb and 6lb one has dark hair and the other has fair hair/ gingerish!

Glitter should be on some day soon to fill you all in and tell you the names etc.  Both mum and babies are doing great.

Just want to wish Glitter and DP all the very best for bringing the poppets home.

Lx


----------



## emak

LoopyOne said:


> Where is all the gossip ladies


You need some sort of a social life for gossip mrs .....thats something i aint got at the moment .Hows your wee doll doing (and u ofcourse) she is soooo beautiful 
Niceday thanks for the update ,im sure Ms Glitter is a very busy girl at the moment  ,seen some pics on ** they are just beautiful 

Right ladies whats happening ,suppose yous are all busy ladies these days changing nappies etc   .....Shaz my dear it wont be too long before you are joining them 
This sitting around is boring me already DH wont let me do anything (hmmmm we will see how long that lasts)  Quick question and i want an honest answer ...none of this rubbish dont be testing early bla bla bla cause I KNOW everyone of yous did it  how soon did yous do it ?
E xx


----------



## holly01

Honest answer coming up!!!
*It is not worth the stress of testing early!!!!!!*
if its negative (which it wont be  ) u will be miserable and it *can* change as i know people it has happened to on here  and when its positive u will do ure head in thinking is it the drugs u have been taking!!!!!
so a no win situmagation pet!!!
so my honest answer is enjoy being PUPO until OTD!!!

Loooopers Re :Gos emmmmmm zero.com! apart from i may need ure spare room next week K away again  (  @ the £ thou!!)

 to all the Muskateers and litt'le Muskateers


----------



## emak

Dear God i think im doting ,it wasnt wee glitters babas that i seen pics of ,must have been Bettys wee boys  
Hmmmm Holly I KNOW you are right ,any other time i have held out to the day before otd but this time i aint so sure that i will hold out   feeling really positive but tbh i dont think it matters a damn about all this positivity stuff ,if its gonna stick its gonna stick iykwim


----------



## holly01

thank god 4 that Emma i was straight on 2 ** to have a **** at Glitter's wee wans!!!


----------



## holly01

ah well at least we are honest lol!


----------



## betty-77

How's everyone?

Glitter can't wait to see pics of your daughters, how are you all?

Loopy i've been looking at your pics on ** and A is just beautiful, how is she / you doing?

Shaz did i read somewhere you have a date?  Best of luck chick thinking about you.

Emak, i think i'm as excited about you being PUPO as i was for myself!!  as for testing early, we only tested the day before, believe me the 3ww until 1st scan is soooooo long i def wouldnt make it any longer.

Yella are you cycling at the mo? let us know how your doing 

Holly what about you? when do plan using those frosties?

How is weeza and little o? your prob back at work now, i cant  even think about how i'm going to go back  

just know i've forgot someone   sorry if i have.

me and boys are great. they are 5 months tomorrow   big to me but they are still wee totes and weigh only 12.9 amd 13.1  

love to all, i dont get to post here or ** much but i do stay logged on and try to keep up!  thanks for all the comments on photos too!!

betty xx


----------



## emak

Hey Betty good to hear from you ,im sure you must be busy busy all the time ,i can only imagine how many loads of washing you do each week    
Well MRS Holly and Loopy ,i can confirm that the trigger shot is def out of my system   naughty i know but i just needed to check just incase LOL
Hmmmmmmm how is Emma going to amuse herself today that doesnt involve eating   DH wont even let me take the dog out for a walk ,honesty i think im getting cabin fever already  
Shaz huni do u wanna do lunch maybe on Thursday??
Glitter i will second what Betty has said ,cant wait to see glitter babes 
Weeza hope things are good with you chick
Right gotta go and ring my bro in Oz ,chat later
Emma xx


----------



## shaz2

hi ladies

betty great to hear you and boys doing so well,  

loopy how is wee A doing? she is gorgeous, yeah im having section but not getting spinal im getting general anastetic as cant have a epidural, bit annoyed as we wont see the baby being born but have to go with what they recommend, Dr p said looking more like be 32 weeks when have the baby, thats only 4 an half weeks away.....scary!!!

hols hows u doing honey? u cold up in them hills?? xx

emma definately up for thursday, i hope yer resting up an no dog walking or stressing about anything missy!!!    

Glitter hows u and the girls doing? Dying to get wee peak at them.. 

big hi to weeza wee o yella an anyone else lookin in xxx


----------



## emak

Sending a special birthday message to Shaz ,looking forward to dinner later


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz 

I hope you ladies that are heading out have a lovely evening  

Hi Betty glad the boys are doing well...i`m getting ready to start again (just waiting for schedule)

Glitter Emma Weeza Holls PT Loopy


----------



## emak

LoopyOne said:


> Emak~ step away from the first response tests~ they really are NOT that accurate babe


Hmmmmmmmm 3 words me dear spring to mind pot kettle black     ,chill out ladies im not that stupid to be testing this early christ im not even a week down and sure my wee beanies will only be snuggling in ,so i know its too early and im wayyyyyyy to chicken to do it anyway, ignorance is bliss as they say .It just that this is my last go and am so anxious to know where i stand iykwim .....well i do know that yous understand as it wasnt so long ago thats yous would have been in same situation .I promise no testing til ..........


----------



## holly01

Happy Berthday Shazza Baby!!!!hope u ladies are having a ball 2nite and keepin Emma       

Hi to all the other muskateers


----------



## emak

Thanks loopy ,i need all the   thats going !!! I did question the OTD  even emailed the Lister nurses and thats what i was told   does seem kinda early but then most of yous gals tested around then if not before and got your bfp's .Not feeling too confident though


----------



## glitter girl

Emak                                                 .

Never get a chance to get on these days but Im thinking of you all and sending plenty of    to those who need it, Don't ever give up, all I can say is it is so worth it in the end       .


----------



## NCKB

EMAK - BEST OF LUCK FOR TOMORROW ILL BE       for a BFP for you hun xxxx


----------



## emak

THANK YOU GIRLS


----------



## holly01

just incase ye didnt see me post on the NI thread Emma 

                    
                                                              

  lots of love from the Hills xoxo


----------



## emak

Well ladies i cannot believe that i am actually about to write this after all these years but after a clearblue and first response i got     we are both totally in shock .I had been testing EVERY day since saturday and it was always a bfn ,but something made me go out and buy first response yesterday afternoon and a faint line appeared ,but DH and i just couldnt accept it was bfp (i even did 2 more tests u know the cheapo ones and they were neg) so my head was pickled .We are soooooooooooooo happy    .Thank you all for the prayers looks like they have been answered.
Emma


----------



## shaz2

MEGA CONGRATULATIONS TO EMMA AND DH...............WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Im so delighted for use honey, im over the moon, use deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

OMG Emma                             , over the moon for ya, you truly deserve this hun


----------



## emak




----------



## shaz2

How u feeling now emak? ohhh poor harvey may get used to not being the baby anymore lol


----------



## Bunny-kins

Emak... Woohooo!










Lots of love

Bunny xxx


----------



## glitter girl

I'M HERE MRS


----------



## glitter girl

SORRY HAD NO TIME TO COPY AND PASTE    Computer is playing up big time


----------



## emak

Im her too ,but break almost over so must go


----------



## norma30

*NORMA30-PRESENT *


----------



## betty-77

hey chicks i'm here too


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> GG~ you have your hands full pet... how're the twinnies?


Loopy, the twins are thriving, getting big and bold, they cant leave each other alone, never a dull moment. They are almost a month old, and im getting more and more confident each day with them. How's you and baby A?


----------



## emak

Loopy having my scan on Monday   in Altnagelvin i will be 6w5d then ,bricking it to say the least ,just wish i had "stronger" pg symptoms .Not feeling too much apart from the sore boobs and tired ...suppose i should be thankful  
Seen wee A christening pics yous are all looking fab  
Glitter your wee girls are beautiful ,im sure u are one busy lady 
Betty another busy bee .....im glad i sent you that email last night or my lap top might have been infected
Shaz where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?
Holly any craic with you ,have ye no internet up in the hills these days   
Yella wooohoooooo not long for you now  
Weeza if you are lurking hello

Girls we really must get back into our wee evening natters ,we used to have such craic  suppose with all the babas yous dont have much time anymore  Awwww well i hope i know what its like to be up to my eyes in dirty nappies etc lol
E xx


----------



## betty-77

Emak so glad you sent e-mail too, bloomin nightmare trying to fix my laptop. well for dh, i havent a clue really!! sorted now anyway thank goodness, just hope noboday else got it of my name, even though it wasnt really me - making no sense now  

yes we should defo have a natter one of these nights, as you see always guaranteed a bit of craic, my babies go down about 7 now so i'm up for it, would be great to catch up properly again with everyone.

loopy loved the photos, christening gown looked beautiful, good on you. i always said i would have gown made from wedding dress but never bothered my backside to do it.

glitter how's you love, isnt being a twin mum just mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but obviously brilliant 

big hi to everyone, hopefully catch up soon


----------



## shaz2

Im here 

betty i got message from u as well lucky enough i seen yer post b4 opening it   xx


----------



## holly01

Please Miss K I'm Here today too 

Aye Betty whats this craic wit u tryin to spread virisus ye wee skitter  
i got caught last week with one an ruined me laptop   (always wanted to use that wee man only never felt that stongly bout much to do it  )

Rite so here goes i am gong to be brave an actually confirm it in writing 

[fly]I AM PREGNANT[/fly]

god thats scary!!!

N this is even scarier......................ITS TWINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSS!!!!!

woohoooo!! thats good to read that after all these years


----------



## emak

WOOOOHOOOOOOHolly and DH BEST NEWS EVER sooooooooooo happy for you both  (you sneaky wee thing )


----------



## betty-77

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i am so chuffed for you, how bad am i, i didnt even know you had started tx again. delighted for you


----------



## betty-77

OMG, I just realised you said twins, stopped reading after the shock of seeing pregnant last time!!!  Blooming brilliant


----------



## emak

Betty dont be feeling bad .......miss Holly didnt tell us     she was keeping a big MASSIVE  secret    (dont know how she managed it though)


----------



## norma30

Holly-         you must be over the moon



I Hope this twinnie thing is catching hahaha                                           
to everyone

norma30


----------



## MissE

Hi holly,      . you must be on  . And twins to top it off. That is fantastic. There must be something in the air. Really hope all this good luck is catching.

So chuffed for you and DH.   
Exx


----------



## yellazippy

Holly & DH at long last i`m really chuffed for you both


----------



## GemmaC

Holly and DH, Fantastic news, congrats to you both! ..and its twins!!!!!


----------



## emak

Loopy ,i honestly dont feel confident enough to add a ticker cause i dont feel pg ,have lost any mild symptoms that i did have and feeling sooooooo worried about it .Just wanna get scan on Monday so i will know whats happening


----------



## holly01

little huggles for our wee sick girl        for monday pet

loopers u'll be waitin on my ticker cause i aint got a clue......   


Thank u all so so sooooooooo much for ure lovely messages n PM's n Txt's u are all so kind and thoughtful


----------



## holly01

*Emma *                                                       
for the big moment tomorrow!i bet u dont close an eye tonite chick  i know i didnt this time last week  what times ure apt?nice an early i hope.Hope u're cold has eased a bit


----------



## emak

Holly ,thank you luv .my scan is at 9.30 which is good ,at least no hanging about all day waiting ,i will text you in the morning   ,my cold isnt as bad as earlier in the week ,at least the awful coughing has eased thankfully.Oh im so nervous about tomorrow ,think i better bring some tissues with me have a feeling its going to be emotional   we have been waiting an awful long time for this


----------



## holly01

Y no Talkie    
all the wee 'muskatee babies' are keepin every1 busy lizzy eah  

ah well i'll chat 2 mesel as they say down in Derry


----------



## holly01

Gud enuf 4 ye loopers nat wan replied to ye......now ye know how i felt    

Just want to say a massive                 
to our fellow muskateer who is about to enter motherhood on tuesday.....Oh bring it on wooohooooo!!!!

Hope everyone else is doin mitey fine....sur of course ye's are isnt it FRIDAY tgif!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emak

Holly well said chick :
SHAZ       Oh girls we are all gonna be aunties again (well kinda) 

TGIF TGIF TGIF TGIF ......Have i said it enough ,what a week so glad its over  
Any plans for the weekend girls ,well im sure Holls and me will be having a few   *NOT* ,what about the rest of ye ,suppose possibly too tired with all the wee baba musketeers these days.
Emma xx


----------



## betty-77

Glass in hand!!

hi chicks, oh my god shaz good luck cant believe your baba is going to be here soon, time flies  

TGIF TGIF TGIF i could go on and on and on, what a hard week, 2 babies teething is noooooooo fun for any of us, times like this i feel so guilty and crap because i cannot dedicate all my time to one and i'm so so sorry for the one still needing comfort.  dh has nasty tummy bug too so i've had to take on all his jobs too (making up bottles, dishes, dinner etc!!)  god i love being a twin mum but it it soooooo hard, hope i don't sound awful    wouldnt change any of it for all the millions in the world.

anyone going through tx at the mo your in my prayers   

how's all you pg girls doing and how's all the mamas and babas


Ankone still here from weeza? wondering how she and wee o are??

Betty xx


----------



## emak

Ohhh Betty ....what u drinking ?  LOL
Havent seen or heard from Weeza for months think it must have been around christmas last time i seen her post .Sounds like you are having a rough time of it busy ,busy ,busy......are you going back to work  (would possibly be easier somedays but nowhere nearly as much fun )


----------



## betty-77

lol    lovely glass of white wine!!  i've been trying to sort out going back to work, its a horrible thought!!  i hope to officially go back when stat pay finishes at end of june, but i have loads of holiday so i'm hoping if my part time request is accepted that i can take holiday and not actually go back until sept, boys will be one then and hopefully a bit easier to manage to be looked after.  thats the plan anyway


----------



## glitter girl

betty-77 said:


> Glass in hand!!
> 
> times like this i feel so guilty and crap because i cannot dedicate all my time to one and i'm so so sorry for the one still needing comfort.
> 
> Betty, I totally get where your coming from , it can be so difficult when 2 are crying, i feel like joining in with them , if only you could split yourself in half, eh!!  . Go easy on yourself hun .


----------



## emak

just did a post and lost it 
Betty sounds like a great plan hope it works out for you ,what u doing about childcare ,its so expensive would hardly be worth my while going back to work as my wages are so [email protected] long is maternity leave ,i know u can take up to 12 mths but some of that is unpaid ....i have so much to learn !!!
Enjoy your wine


----------



## holly01

Thats it girls keep postin them    Scary posts re twins cause i,m for the hills   er nathin like scarin the bejasuaus outta a newbie comin up behind ye's eah      

Keep er lit


----------



## betty-77

lol holly, not scary at all!!!! hard work YES double joy YES. Honestly


----------



## glitter girl

holly01 said:


> Thats it girls keep postin them   Scary posts re twins cause i,m for the hills  er nathin like scarin the bejasuaus outta a newbie comin up behind ye's eah
> 
> Keep er lit


Holly, be afraid, BE VERY AFRAID   , Honestly hun you will love every minute of it, wee buns to ya .


----------



## holly01

Awwwwhhhhh so excited for u Shaz N Hubby for 2mara pet,cant wait to hear about ure wee miracle


----------



## holly01

Happppppppppy Berthday Emma chick                                      



scared^        WTF with all this SNOW in the hills holy moly    ,ah well gud job i've a chaffeur   (men)


----------



## Moonbeam08

girls sorry to butt in but im hoping SOMEONE can help me.. i have posted this on the bumps and babes board as well but im hoping someone over here might be able to help if noone there can

i had 2x grade b's 4 cell on day 2 embies put back on board. everything went smootly until 6 hours later when i had really severe contraction type pains.. far stronger than what could be described as Cramps. they lasted for 10 secs or so each and then disappeared.

i wasnt worried until i read a scientific journal that said cramping after ET can cause the embies to be expelled from the uterus 

im really hoping its not ll over for us before it began. 

McFaul told me this morning that severe cramping can happen, albeit rarely, if the catheter used for ET touches the lining of the uterus but it was unlikely the embies will be expelled. however im haunted by what i read and i guess hearing some real life tales from others might help  

i keep hearing that lots of ladies have expereinced such things but i never hear if they went on to have a BFP or not

im really hoping someone will step forward


----------



## shaz2

well at last baby Aya mary seymour arrived at 11.01am on tuesday the 30th march weighing 4lb 2 and a half ounzes, aww girls we are just so in love with her, cany believe she is mine, im just in cloud 9, Thanks for all the texts an will keep use all up todate.

xxxxx shaz xxxxxx


----------



## emak

Hi girls just thought i would pop in and let you know that poor Shaz is back in hospital since saturday with gallstones ,she is in terrible pain and i can assure you its an absolute horrendous  pain as i had the same problem when i was 19 and had to have surgery to remove the gall bladder ,her DH had to ring  an ambulance as they thought she was having a heart attack (it really is that bad) ,she gets to stay with Aya and the ward call her  up when they need to see her .She is having some sort of xray later in the week to see what her tratment is going to be


----------



## holly01

just droppin by to say hi n nat make the oul Muskateers site look soooo lonelyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Girlies,

Dont get much of a chance to get on here these days,lol, spare moments are hard to come by,lmao. Really enjoying the twins, they now slEep thru from 10pm to around 6am, I hardly know myself, its great. It is getting a bit easier im glad to say. lOOPY, Girls had their first set of injections few weeks back, it was a nightmare, very hard to watch, eh? Anyway hope you are all well, would love a wee chat with you all some evening if someone wants to organise?? Loopy? Holly? Any takers? LOL. Must go, someones yapping and looking my attention, wee rascals,lol.


----------



## Bunny-kins

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236398.msg3770234#msg3770234


----------

